# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Gjergj Fishta... në vitin 2005

## Diabolis

Nga Koha Jonë:

FAZA IRONIKE E FRANCESKANIZMIT SHQIPTAR

Gjergj Fishta: "Nuk e kemi ba Shqipnine ta gezojme, por gezojme te jete Shqipnia"

Nga Tonin Cobani

Vite me pare ne Lezhe jane dhene denime me burgim per agjitacion e propagande edhe pse lexohej vepra e ndaluar e Gjergj Fishtes, ne ditet e sotme Gjykata e ketij rrethi ka pranuar nje padi penale qe kercenon deri ne dy vjet heqje lirie ata qe kane pergatitur per botim Vepren Letrare, jo me te ndaluar, te te njejtit autor. 

1.

Frat Ndue Gashi, ofm, Minister Provincial, qe perdor nje vule te cuditshme jo ne gjuhen shqipe ""SIGLL. PROV. FR.MIN. S.ANNUNT. B.M.V. - IN ALBANIA"), thote se perfaqeson Provincen Franceskane Shqiptare, e cila sipas tij, eshte demtuar "materialisht dhe moralisht" nga botimi per here te pare ne Shqiperi i vepres se plote letrare te Gjergj Fishtes ne 10 vellime "deri tani jane botuar vetem 6) dhe nga redaktoret e saj. Per kete arsye frat Ndua Gashi, ofm, ka bere nje kerkese drejtuar Gjykates se Rrethit Gjyqesor te Lezhes per ndjekje penale te botuesit dhe te redaktoreve te Vepres Letrare te Gjergj Fishtes. Kryetari i Gjykates se Rrethit te Lezhes, z.Deda "vetem ky mbiemer lexohet ne fletethirrje) mezi c'pret t'i dergoje edhe redaktoreve fletethirrje per vepren penale nr.2 "Nenet 148 e 149 te K. Penal) me paralajmerimin se mosparaqitja shkakton gjykimin ne mungese. Nuk e di nese kjo gjykatore u ka derguar fletethirrje edhe punetoreve te shtypshkronjes dhe tregetareve te letres, me te cilen jane botuar te 6 vellimet e para te Vepres Letrare te Gjergj Fishtes! 

Nga ana tjeter, di shume mire se fratin ne fjale dhe te tjere freter shqiptare, nuk i ka penguar kush per ta botuar vepren letrare dhe fetare te Gjergj Fishtes, qofte edhe pjeserisht. Nese do ta kishin bere nje gje te tille "ose do ta bejne ne te ardhmen) do te kishin mirenjohjen e te gjithe shqiptareve, brenda dhe jashte kufijve te Shqiperise. Nderkohe frati Ndua Gashi, ofm, nuk ka perse te beje inkuizitorin per ata botues qe deri tani kane publikuar disa vepra te Gjergj Fishtes dhe, mesa di une, nuk jane te paket as ne Tirane as ne Prishtine e diaspore. Por ate, si duket, ne rolin e inkuizitorit, nuk e kane shqetesuar keta botues, por vetem ai i veprave te plota te Gjergj Fishtes, i cili ka ngritur edhe nje redaksi per nje publikim sa me te arrire nga ana filologjike. Kete pune shkencore ai frat nuk e kupton, perderisa i duket se redaktimi filologjik ka ndryshuar "ne mjaft raste edhe dialektin e perdorur nga autori". 

Po perse, more frat, nga Provinca e Franceskaneve do te merret licenca e redaktoreve per botimet e letersise shqiptare qe eshte shkruar ne gegerisht? Nga ajo Province, qe edhe vulen e vet e ka ne gjuhen te huaj, do ta mesojne filologet shqiptare me grada e tituj shkencore se si shkruhet gjuha shqipe? 

Dikur Provinca e Franceskaneve te Shqiperise ka pasur mjaft punetore te zellshem te gjuhes shqipe, qe kane dhene nje kontribut te rendesishem ne shkencat albanologjike. Sa per t'jua kujtuar ju dhe te tjereve qe mund te fshihen as jush, pervec Gjergj Fishtes, kane qene edhe franceskane te tjere te shquar ne ate periudhe, te cilet kane lene vepra mjaft te arrira letrare dhe gjuhesore, si: Leonardo de Martino, Vincenc Prennushi, Shtjefen Gjecovi, Anton Harapi, Bendikt Dema, Justin Rrota, Viktor Volaj etj.. Atyre ju si mberrini as te gishti i kembes, vetem sa perziheni si ... ne ceshtje, per te cilat nuk jeni aspak kompetent. Une nuk mund ta di se si e beni punen e meshtarit, por vepren shkencore te parardhesve tuaj franceskane, jam i bindur, qe, as per ta kuptuar, deri tani nuk ia keni arritur. 

Ndersa per botimin e Vepres se plote Letrare te Gjergj Fishtes jane bere perpjekje nga stafi i redaktoreve, sa ka qene e mundur me mire, per te cuar ne vend deshiren e vete Gjergj Fishtes, i cili u nda nga jeta, duke limuar gjuhen e veprave te veta. Kete e pohon At Viktor Volaj, ofm, kur shkruan, ne mes te tjerave, se gjate ripunimeve te veprave te tija te botuara ne nje periudhe gati 50-vjecare, Fishta "i zhduki edhe disa trajta nendjalektare sidomos te Zadrimes, si b.fj.: kjoshna per kjoshim, jena per jemi etj" "A.Gjergj Fishta, Mrizi i Zanavet, komentuar prej A.Viktor Volaj, ofm, botim i katert, Shtyp. "A.Gj.Fishta", Shkoder, 1941, PARATHANJE). 

2.

Sipas fratit Ndua Gashi, ofm, te drejten per te ribotuar vepren letrare te Gjergj Fishtes e ka ekskluzivisht ai ose Provinca e Franceskaneve qe ai perfaqeson, nisur vetem nga fakti se Gjergj Fishta ka qene franceskan. Sipas kesaj logjike, te cilen e ka pranuar deri tani edhe gjykata e Lezhes, per ribotimin e vepres letrare te Naim Frasherit te drejtat i ka vetem Komuniteti i Bektashinjve, sepse Naimi Frasheri ka qene bektashian; te drejtat e ribotimit te vepres se Ndre Mjedes i ka vetem Kuria e Juzueiteve, sepse Ndre Mjeda ka qene jezuit ne fillimet e karrieres se vet; te drejtat e ribotimit te vepres letrare te Fan S.Nolit i ka vetem Kisha Autoqefale Shqiptare, sepse Fan S.Noli ka qene kryepeshkopi i saj; te drejtat e ribotimit te Migjenit i ka vetem Seminari i Manastirit ne Maqedoni, sepse Migjeni ka studiuar atje teologji; per te mberritur me nje shembull ne ditet e sotme, te drejtat e ribotimit te vepres letrare te Dhimiter S.Shuteriqit i ka vetem Lidhja e Shkrimtareve dhe Artisteve te Shqiperise, sepse ai ka qene antar dhe kryetar i saj per nje peridhe te gjate kohore. Dhe, nese keta institucione nuk do te kishin vullnetin e mire te ribotonin vepren letrare te ketyre autoreve, si eshte rasti i Provinces Franceskane qe perfaqeson sot frat Ndua Gashi, ofm, vepra letrare e Naim Frasherit, Ndre Mjedes, Fan S.Nolit, Migjenit, Dhimiter S.Shuteriqit etj. nuk do te mund te lexoheshin as neper shkolla. 

Le te ndalemi te nje autor si Dhimiter S.Shuteriqi per te sqaruar se ligji shqiptar per pronesine intelektuale, pra, ne rastin tone, te drejten per ta botuar dhe ribotuar vepren e tij pas vdekjes, ia njeh deri ne 70 vjet prapa vetem personave te cilesuar me testament prej autorit ose pasardhesve "femije, nipa, mbesa). Madje, per ta perdorur nje te drejte te tille, testamenti "ose personi qe perfaqeson nje trashegimi te caktuar intelektuale) duhet bere i njohur publikisht, me pare se te pretendohet te perfitohet pemes tij. Gjykatesi lezhjan, me pare se te firmoste fletethirrjet, duhet te kerkonte prej fratit Ndua Gashi, ofm, a e ka nje testament te tille? Nese jo, a ka ndonje dokument tjeter qe perfiton si trashegimtar, dmth, si pjesetar i familjes se Gjergj Fishtes? 

3. 

Si duket, fratit tone i rren mendja, meqenese eshte veshur me zhgunin, qe ka te njejten ngjyre me ate qe ka pasur veshur edhe Gjergj Fishta, se ka te drejta edhe mbi Lahuten e Malcis, Mrizin e Zanave dhe Vallen e Parrizit, Anzat e Parnasit dhe Gomarin e Batasit, Juden Makabe dhe Jerinen, Publicistiken etj., etj. Madje, ambicja mund t'i shkoje edhe me tej: t'i duket vetja si autor apo, se paku, si bashkeautor, sepse flet te njejten gjuhe, me te cilen ka shkruar Gjergj Fishta. Jo, more i bekuar frat Ndueja, Gjergj Fishta ka qene nje figure e shquar e kultures sone kombetare qe vuri ne sherbim te ceshtjes shqiptare penden dhe te gjitha energjite e veta, perfshire edhe zhgunin e fratit, nese me lejohet te shprehem keshtu, pasi nuk dua te zhgenjej ata admirues te Gjergj Fishtes qe ne vepren e tij unifikojne poetin me fratin, prandaj vazhdojne ta quajne: "poeti At Gjergj Fishta" apo me thjeshte, kur flasin per nje veper te tij, si bf, Lahuta e Malcis, thone: "Lahuta e Pader Gjergjit". Dhe Pader Gjergji mbahet ne mendjen dhe zemren e te gjithe shqiptareve, pavaresisht nga besimi dhe krahinat, sepse sa here binte fjala per veprimtarine e tij dhe te bashkevellezerve te tjere per ceshtjen kombetare, shprehej: "Nuk e kemi ba Shqipnine ta gezojme, por gezojme te jete Shqipnia". Ndersa ju, mesa duket, po kerkoni vetem te gezoni ate qe bene Gjergj Fishta me te tjere. 

Gjergj Fishta, sikur ta parandiente se franceskanizmi shqiptar do te vinte ne kete faze ironike, kur do te shfaqej ne krye te Provinces nje frat si Ndua Gashi, ofm, i cili do t'ia ndalonte komunikimin me lexuesin e vet, duke mos ia botuar veprat, si beri per 50 vjet radhazi censura ideologjike e partise se vetme ne pushtet. Prandaj e la me amanet para se te vdiste se Provinca Franceskane te beje kujdes ndaj vepres se tij, sepse ajo i perkiste po aq sa Provinces edhe kombit te vet: "Po vdes. Ju "franceskanet) tash keni me mendue per salikim, por edhe kombi ka te drejte per rreth meje" ""At Gjergj Fishta", pergatitur nen kujdesin e At Benedikt Demes, ofm, Shkoder 1943, f.345-346). Nese kjo shprehje e botuar nga ata franceskane, qe i qendruan me prane Gjergj Fishtes dhe idealeve te tij kombetare, nuk mund te konsiderohet si testament nga gjykatesit, se paku, franceskanet e sotem, shqiptare ose te huaj, ta respektojne thjeshte si amanet e te mos shkelin mbi te, per hater te Zotit qe ata besojne.

----------


## Brari

DaDun.. nuk zemrohesh besoj pse te ngjis lloj lloj emrash..

ok

Ky cobani shkruan atje ne krye..

--
Vite me pare ne Lezhe jane dhene denime me burgim per agjitacion e propagande edhe pse lexohej vepra e ndaluar e Gjergj Fishtes, ne ditet e sotme Gjykata e ketij rrethi ka pranuar nje padi penale qe kercenon deri ne dy vjet heqje lirie ata qe kane pergatitur per botim Vepren Letrare, jo me te ndaluar, te te njejtit autor. 
---


..

fillimi i shkrimit te ketij toninit  nuk eshte i ndershem..

ska asnji lidhje denimi i athershem me ankesen e fratit Ndue apo flet thirrjen e gjykates lezhes..
kjo analogji eshte insinuate e llojit Zepeist..
nejse..

Por probemi qe ngrihet eshte vertet Problem..

kadarja shyqooriqi..aga agolli etj paten fatin te jen gjalle ne kohen kur erdhi vendi ne nje faze ku merr perparesi termi "pron private"..e prej kesaj kjo prona Private paiset me ligje e vula e nene e klauzola....

mirpo disa krijues nuk paten fatin ta mbrrijne kte dite.. por ama ja mbrriti ksaj dite ndonji nip a mbese e krijuesit.. por  por ka nje kategori krijuesish qe sjane as vet pron private..pra sjan te kerkujt..pra skan nip a mbese.. sepse jeten e kishin te tille..
Ne rastin e Fishtes..ceshtja komplikohet..
Ai si shum klerik te tjere i eshte dorzuar qe ne rini te hershme detyres..urdherit te tij.. si psh Fishta u be prift franceskan..
Ne baz te shembullit te Franceskut te famshem.. ose  shenjtit francesk  kta dishepuj te tij kan vec njat zhgun e i pal sandalle e nji litar mesit e kurgja tjeter..
Ata ne cdo kohe qe kan jetuar e jetojn nuk e njohin pronen private ne kuptimin kapitalist te fjales..Prandaj dhe nuk jan kujdes me i ndreq kto pun per se gjalli..
Ne kte rast.. jo gjykata e Lezhes..as frati ndue skan kompetencat e duhura me i vu vule ksaj pune.. 
Shkodra ka pas nji shtypshkronje Franceskane qe quhej.. Pra prone e urdherit franceskan..
Pra nduja Frati yne ka nji far te drejte..

Pra punes se te drejtes se Autorit..ose Shkurt te drejten me mjel para e mbas vdekjes nji Shkrimtar te llojit..LOPE..pra qe Njerzimi ja ka nevojen.. me e lexue..sikurse Fishta ne kete rast.. duhet me i dal me nji Marreveshje te gjere.. duke marr parasysh rrethanat e kushtet specifike tonat..

Ne kohen kur Fishta ndalohej ne Shqiperi.. nuk do i zihej si Vjedhje.. dikujt ne se e botonte ne fshehtesi dhe e shperndante ne fshehtesi..qofte dhe duke e shitur.. perkundrazi do quhej atdhetar e guximtar.. e bile nji hero..
Ketu vlen te lavderohen ata qe botuan fishten jashte shtetit sikurse ata te Romes e Sllovenise..

mirpo vjen nji dit qe ca student kaqolo-Trima.. ngrihen e i ven drune sistemit te qelbur enverist.. dhe bejne te mundur te lindi LIRIA.. qe mes tjerash dhe Fishta  te botohet..te shperndahet neper librari..e te lexohet me endje e ne liri..

Cohen disa dhe e ri botojne vepren e Fishtes.. dhe mire bejne..
Mirpo kjo liri paska rregulla..sepse u fut nocioni pron private..

Lasgushi pershembull ka te bijat gjalle..
dhe ato ven ne gjyq e ne Ministri e bejne ca letra e thone..
Ndalohet botimi e shitja e veprave te Babait tone pa na pyetur neve..pra pa vulen tone..
Pra kush do te Shese Lasgushin duhet.. te ..  Olimbi..parate olimbi..
Pra te paguaje te bijat e Lasgushit..
Mirpo Fishta ke ka gjalle?

Natyrisht i ka te afermit diku fshatar te varfer ne Zadrim.. por fishta nuk ishte "civil" si lasgushi apo kadarja.. pra nuk i perket fisit.. por institucioneve Fetare...por jo vetem kaq.. sepse fishta i perket dhe Kombit.. e kombi Ka shtet.. sikurse Feja ka institucionet..

Ne kto raste Shteti shqiptar.. ne marreveshje me klerin e lart katolik..si dhe ne marreveshje me Bashkine e Shkoder Lezhes.. te bejne nji  Ligj posacerisht per rastet Fishta Mjeda etj te ksaj kategorie..

Une jam i mendimit se per ata qe e botuan .. shperndane e Lexuan e propoganduan Fishten ne kohen e qoft largut..pra ne koh te sistemit Stalinist.. te ndahen flet lavdrimi e dekorata..e mirnjohje..
Kurse keta qe botojne e fitojne me Fishten sot..mbas trimerise se studenteve te Dhjetorit.. te kete Ligj e te japin llogari atje ku duhet..

Pra te disiplinohet kjo pune.. 

Duhet pare si ben Bota me krijuesit e vet Legjendar..
Psh si bejne Kinezet me Konfucin po themi ..apo italianet me Petrarken e Danten..apo Spanja me Servantesin apo Gjermanet me Geten etj.. apo ruset me pushkinin..

E mira do ishte qe Vepra e Fishtes Nolit Mjedes Migjenit etj etj.. te behej si koperim mes Shtetit e Institucioneve fetare dhe Fitimi ti shkonte femijve si ushqim ne shkolla a ilace per te semuret e varfer..e jo te behej Benx per ca rrufjane..nuhates te tregut..

qashtu..

----------


## macia_blu

Dmth ti Brar thu, qe  ne te kishim pritur  t'i dale gjumi franceskanit "Ndua" ?Veprat e Fishtes kane filluar te botohen fill mbas 90,  liria per ta botue Fishten ka ardh qysh ne 90, hej 90 -2005 jane 15 vjet. me sa duket ky frati nuk ka per qellim te mbroje fishten  ndoshta as te fitoje prejtij, por thjesht ta ndaloje.A ngrit frati e a ba spiun 15 vjet mbas demokracise. Ne fakt ne vakt eshte , se sistemi i nanos pasardhes i sistemit te enverit asht... me spiunu, me ndalu, me arrestu e me persekutu.... etj  vecse ky po i vesh spiunet e vet si prifterinj.
Megjithe ate gjykatesin  bari qe i eshte bind  nje frati idiot,e ka ba fletthirrje e fletarrest botuesve te deritashem te Fishtes.  Franceskani , meqe asht kujtu , pune e madhe se shume vone , per Fishten te kish kerku dicka ma te bute. Si psh ribotimet e Vepres se Fishtes , prej tash qe me ka dale gjumi  e mbrapa  i ka vetem franceskani. Dhe te sekuestronte librin qe eshte ne treg tashme , per ta shitur franceskani. Jo po simbas priftit, ti arrestojme , ti denojme me vdekje keto botuesit e mbas 90, ti djegim veprat e fishtes cfare jane ne treg, ti djegim edhe shpijat e atyre lexuesve qe kane mujt me e ble Fishten (e pakta mbas 90) , e mandej te filloje franceskani me e botue prej fillimit po qe se i del kohe e po qe se i tepron deshire a po qe se fatosi e vlereson Fishten . Po qe se jo, pune e madhe se e rizhdukim fishten.

----------


## Diabolis

Ne ligjet i kopjojme Brari. 70 vjet eshte maksimumi i pronesise intelektuale, e bota mbas kaq kohe (me pare me duket ka qene 100 vjet) i ka falas te gjithe ata qe permend.

Per rastin konkret, kam edhe une mendimin tim, me shume se sa nje e prere me te majte, ne te djathte a nje nje midis. Them me mire te ndjekim rrjedhen e ngjarjeve, thjesht: te informohemi.

----------


## Brari

mori mica ..

cke me fratin  .. a ta merr mendja se te shtin frati ne burg a?
i ke pas burgjet afer shpis qaty ne spac e si i thon qati vendit afer rubikut kur kalon uren per rreshen e shkon majtas diku.. qe kan pas xjerr pirit te mjeret..
a nuk tka kallxue baba se askush ne burgje ska hi prej fretenve a?
jan tjer ata qe te shtin ne burg..  

po mbron ti fishten prej meje e prej fratit..
cfar humorit kinez paske..

Dadush..

Fishta ka qen ushtar i atdheut e i fese..

veprat e tije ja ka botue dikur  shtypshkronja Franceskane e cila shtypte dhe Hyllin e Drites etj..

Dhe shtypshkronjat i kan ca rregulla..

Meqense ato rregullat e botimeve e mos botimeve  per 60 vjet i vendosi Agoll ramiz raz Dull Nas Nano rucat  u ba cka u ba e tash kur doli Azem hajdari me shok ju dha Liri dhe Botimit te Fishtes..pra u hoq pengesa politike e shtetit..por ato rregullat Botnore te Botimit tash do duhej te aplikoheshin dhe ketu..

kjo ska te baj me dashuri a urrejtje per fishten..por ceshtje Ligjore..

E kto thash se mir asht me i pa shteti..Parlamenti..Bashkia shkoder Lezhes e institucioni fetar qe e ka pas Fishten te vetin.. e ata le ta nxjerrin ate cka asht ma e drejta..

Pra thash.. ne se dikush fiton para me Fishten..athere le te mos jet ky Dikush nji nuhates tregu qe ka zotesin me perla shtypshkronja e Magaze e Vaporra me leter  prej lidhjeve Nanoiste Ramiziste Mekso pashkoiste.. qe ka me shtetin.. por te jete nji institucion legal qe ate cka fitohet me Fishten ti shkoje popullit Fukara.. e jo te behet Benx per Tocat e Pocat..
Fishta nuk eshte papiruse ne Malet e Sudanit qe i gjen dikush me veshtirsi e i deshifron e i boton..e i takon me fitue per mundin..
Fishta ekziston Si Veper ne Leter..pra vec Ri-prodhimi eshte problemi..

E meqense Mafia sot na shet ujin e Selites.. sikur e ka pru vet prej Marsit.. ajo dhe Fishten na e shet sikur e ka zbulu vet..
Mirpo dihet..te pakten un e di se ju sdini gje..ose tash po dini dicka..se Uji i Selites eshte fryt i Djerses se mijra minatoreve.. qe kan ca malet qysh ne koh te Zogut e ma von te Enverit..me i dhan Uj pa pare TIRANEs e DURRESIT.. ujin e bekuar te SELITES..
Tash Mafia e proneson duke i fut nji thes me pare Edvin Nano Dubait e fiton miljarda..

Edhe me Fishten e me tjere mos te behet keshtu..
Fishta  ka shkrue jo per Pare.. prandaj dhe mos te fitoj kush me hile Para prej Fishtes..
edhe ne fitofte le ti fitojn kush e meriton..


Lexoja njiher.. 

Hetuesi i bertet Lluk Kacit..

armik..maskara agjent.. ke recituar shokve e miqve vjersha te armikut te popullit e partise Gjergj Fishtes..

po zoti hetues i thot i ngrati Lluk.. i kam recitue e po deshe dhe ty ti recitoj..

porsi kanga e zogut t veres.. 

pusho armik qen bir qeni..e bamb grushta e shkopij gome kokes atij te ngratit..

qashtu or DuDan talenti.. e ti mic  ....

----------


## Manulaki

> Ne ligjet i kopjojme Brari. 70 vjet eshte maksimumi i pronesise intelektuale, e bota mbas kaq kohe (me pare me duket ka qene 100 vjet) i ka falas te gjithe ata qe permend.


Ajo qe mua me duket eshte se ketu behet fjale per para dhe jo per te drejte autori. Gjithesesi jam me mendimin tend. Duhet te informohemi, por si i thone nje fjale :"Kjo pune bie ere!"

----------


## land

Fishta eshte pasuri kombetare, e si e tille nuk mund te shkembehet me para. 
Fishta eshte i gjithe popullit, i gjithe Shqiperise, prandaj gjithe Shqiperia ka te drejte ta gezoje. Nese Fishta prej shtetit Shqiptar konsiderohet si ATDHETAR dhe RILINDES, e bilbil i gjuhes shqipe,  atehere une jam i mendimit qe vete shteti duhet te investoje qe te gjithe shqiptaret te mund te lexojne Fishten. FALAS!
Nese Fishta i ka sherbyer ndjenjes kombetare dhe rizgjimit te saj, atehere, sot me shume se kurre Shqiperia ka nevoje per te.
E çfare do t'i duhej Shqiperise nje minister kulture qe merr rroga sa 20 shqiptare?
Investimi me i mire do te ishte qe Veprat E Rilindesve dhe FISHTES te beheshin pasuri kombetare, falas, te disponueshme per gjithkend.
Ky eshte mendimi im.

Fishta nuk ka çmim. Ai nuk mund te blihet. Le te kushtoje botimi, shtypshkronja, letra, boja.
Sot kombi perseri ka nevoje per Fishten dhe per rilindesit e tjere.

ky ishte mendimi im i perulur.

----------


## Diabolis

PADIA DHE PADIJA E TONIN COBANIT NE LIDHJE ME ATE GJERGJ FISHTEN DHE FRANCESKANET SHQIPTARE

Nga Marian Paloka 

Para disa ditesh gazeta "Koha Jone" botoi artikullin me titull "Faza ironike e franceskanizmit shqiptar", artikull qe mban firmen e z. Tonin Cobani.

Ne nje artikull prej nje faqeje gazete, autori rreket te shpjegoje se sa ironik na qenka fakti se eprori i Provinces Franceskane te Shqiperise ben nje padi ne gjykaten e nje rrethi, ku kerkon te sqaroje e, po qe e drejte, te mbroje te drejtat e autorit per botimin e vepres se plote te Ate Gjergj Fishtes. 

Sipas mendimit tim, z. Cobani, si qytetar i kulturuar (sic supozoj se mund te jete, perderisa merr penen per te shkruar ne nje te perditshme shqiptare), do te kishte bere me mire te paraqitej ne gjykaten e rrethit ne fjale per ta njohur ceshtjen me nga afer, perpara se ta quante veten aq te rendesishem, sa ta beje publike gjendjen e tij prej te padituri, ne te dyja veshtrimet qe ka kjo fjale.

Le ta shohim Toninin si te paditur ne veshtrimin e pare te kesaj fjale (accusatus) vetem me vullnetin e mire per ta kuptuar e per t'i qendruar prane, duke sjelle te cituar hyrjen e artikullit te tij, qe thote keshtu: "Vite me pare ne Lezhe jane dhene denime me burgim per agjitacion e propagande edhe pse lexohej vepra e ndaluar e Gjergj Fishtes, ne ditet e sotme gjykata e ketij rrethi ka pranuar nje padi penale qe kercenon deri ne dy vjet heqje lirie ata qe kane pergatitur per botim Vepren Letrare, jo me te ndaluar, te te njejtit autor." 

Tonini e di mire se padia per agjitacion e propagande i ben sot heronj ata qe dikur paditeshin si lexues te Fishtes dhe, duke e vene veten paralel me keta "disidente", mendon se mund te veshe masken e heroit edhe ai, duke genjyer se provinciali franceskan ndalon katerciperisht botimin e veprave te Fishtes. Zotni i nderuar, Ju nuk jeni paditur as se po mbroni me heroizem vepren e Fishtes, as sepse keni zgjedhur te jeni shandan i drites fishtjane, as se po zhvisheni nga te mirat tuaja per te lartesuar kombin nga mjerimi, duke i ofruar atij mendimin e shkrimtarit me te madh shqiptar, por thjesht se ne nje shoqeri te rregulluar me ligjet e ekonomise se tregut, ne mjegullen ne te cilen gjendet editoria shqiptare, njerez te medhenj si Fishta mund te shfrytezohen per t'i shtuar nje grosh me shume arkes private e se nga nje grosh mund te jeni tunduar edhe ju. 

Nuk mendoj se qellimi i botuesit te Fishtes eshte vetem ekonomik, ai ndoshta synon edhe ta beje te njohur autorin franceskan, por ne kete padi nuk gjej asnje arsye per ta cilesuar si ironike fazen e franceskanizmit shqiptar. Dhe meqenese edhe lexuesi na eshte i dashur te pakten sa Tonini, le te davarisim mjegullen jo te palige qe ai u hedh syve te lexuesve ne fillimin e artikullit te tij duke vene ne te njejtin rrafsh ne menyre te ngaterruar heroin-viktime te nje sistemi (qytetarin q- lexonte Fishten kur ky ishte i ndaluar) me buzynessman-in e ekonomise se tregut, edhe atij intelektual, (botuesin e sotem te veprave te Fishtes). Pra, zotni, padia nuk eshte se clironi drite fishtjane, por se (ndoshta) padrejtesisht i merrni dy para provinces franceskane shqiptare. (E ve fjalen ndoshta ne kllapa se kete e vendos gjyqi).

Pasi, sipas nesh, e sqaruam punen e padise (accusa), le te kalojme te padija (ignorantia), sepse Tonini, duke treguar publikisht se eshte i paditur (accusatus) ne gjyq, tregon publikisht edhe se eshte i paditur (ignorans) per shume e shume gjera qe kane lidhje me Fishten e me franceskanet.

Zotnia ne fjale, qe na hiqet si mbrojtes i Fishtes, si anetar i ekipit te ndritur te filologeve "me grada e tituj shkencore" qe nuk kane nevoje te mesojne nga franceskanet se si shkruhet gjuha shqipe, pra ky njeriu ngrehaluc qe guxon te kendoje si gjeli ne pirgun e plehut qe i eshte hedhur per peseqind vjet nga turqit e per pesedhjete vjet nga komunistet kishes katolike e familjes franceskane vetem e vetem sepse shkruanin shqip e kerkonin ta mbanin gjalle frymen e nje kombi te vene "nen thundren e perdhunes", nuk na e paska sot nevojen e franceskaneve. 

Na trego, kendes, cilin agim lajmeron ti me kete kenge te shemtuar nga maja e plehut tend. Mengjesin e turbullt te kaosit kulturor te Shqiperise, qe na eshte zgjuar nga trullosja komuniste me filologe, poete, shkrimtare, publiciste, artiste, filozofe e akademike, qe tani na i thenkerkan provinces franceskane "ti hesht, se tani jemi ne pronaret e dijes e dritedhenesit e kesaj toke!"? Ti, se bashku me te graduarit e tu filologe e akademike, qe per nga dija s'jua ha maca persheshat (apo mendoni se do te jeni mace te shkathta te kupa e te paditurve, prandaj ju intereson t'i mbani njerezit ne padije) a nuk e dini se provinca franceskane e Shqiperise vazhdon te pikoje gjak martiresh e se nuk thahet lehte plaga e tmerrshme qe i ka lene shteti i ketij vendi mu ne kraharor familjes franceskane? Po t'i kishin lene paraardhesit e tu varr Ate Gjergj Fishtes, te siguroj se do t'i ishin dridhur eshtrat ne varr, sic thuhet, duke lexuar grumbullin e germave te tua te hedhura jo rastesisht ne kombinime te turpta ne faqen e te perditshmes. Por ti s'i di keto, apo ben sikur s'i di, apo s'do t'ia dish. Sido qe te jete, kjo eshte padija jote e pare e me gjithe kete padije, ti shkruan ne gazete.

Po, zotni, ti tregohesh publikisht i paditur per sa i perket vete Fishtes e madje edhe veprave te tij. Tregohesh i paditur per sa i perket Fishtes, sepse marredhenien e tij me familjen franceskane e perkatesine e tij kishtare e ve ne te njejtin plan si marredheniet e Naim Frasherit, Migjenit, Mjedes, Nolit e Dh. Shuteriqit me institucionet e tyre te references. Po te kishin qene te njejta keto marredhenie, zotni i paditur (ne te dy kuptimet e fjales), Frasheri, Migjeni, Noli e Shuteriqi do te kishin perfunduar aty ku perfundoi Fishta gjate makthit komunist. Por Fishta ishte ndryshe, Fishta eshte ndryshe. Fishta ishte e mbetet franceskan i vertete, bir besnik e i devotshem i te "Vorfnit t'Asizit", te cilit i ka kushtuar vargje te mrekullueshme. 

Fishta ka hedhur drite mbi kete komb jo pavaresisht nga zhguni i tij, por pikerisht sepse, i veshur me ate zhgun, ai trupezoi vetite me te larta te njerezimit, qe jane vetite e krishtera te jetuara ne gjurmet e Franceskut te Asizit. Frymezimi i thelle shpirteror franceskan ka qene ushqimi i tij dhe forca ne betejat e atdhedashurise. Clirimi i shpirtit nga interesat vetjake qe vjen si virtyt i besmit te tij ne Zotin, duke jetuar besnikerisht ne kuvendet franceskane, e ka lejuar t'i sherbeje Shqiperise jo vetem pa i thithur asaj asnje pike gjaku, por edhe duke e lejuar kete nene te pafat t'ia pinte atij, birit te vet, tere gjakun, madje t'i grinte mishin e t'i bluante e flakte edhe eshtrat. 

E pasi per nje gjysme shekulli shteti pa Zot e zhveshi Provincen Franceskane nga gjithcka, madje i vodhi makaberisht edhe varrin e Fishtes nga kisha e Shen Franceskut ne Gjuhadol, zotni Tonin Cobani, i ngrehur ne majen e kalemit (jo lapsit) te te paditurit (ne te dy kuptimet) i bie borise ne gazete e i thote familjes franceskane sot: "Po ty te kemi zhveshur nje here. A s'e sheh se je lakuriq. Ik e fshihu tani, se pasi te kemi perdhunuar, nuk mund te na japesh mend por vetem te fshihesh nga turpi. Sa per dijen e shkencen harroje tani, me te merremi ne, perdhunuesit e tu."

Po, eshte i paditur Tonini, e duke notuar mundimshem ne balten e kesaj padije mundohet te sterpike me llangat e pellgut ku eshte zhytur edhe njohesit e sinqerte te Ate Fishtes duke u kerkuar gjoja falje qe po i zhgenjen ata meqe ky, ky Cobani, ka vendosur te kryeje operacionin e shekullit, arritjen me te madhe te shkences filologjike, ndarjen e Ate Gjergj Fishtes franceskan, nga Gjergj Fishta poet, shkrimtar, publicist, deputet e shume e shume mveshje te tjera me te cilat franceskani Fishta i sherbeu pervuajtshem e pa buje atdheut te vet. Po atehere, eshte shume i paditur ky dijeshitesi yne. T'i hape nje here zotni Tonini dy vellimet me publicistiken e Fishtes, te nxjerre nga "Hylli i Drites" e te perkohshme te tjera, te botuar nga redaksia ku ai merr pjese, e ta shohe me vemendje se Fishta vete nuk i ka lene mundesi asnjeriu me shkrimet e tij polemike qe ta ndaje priftin franceskan nga atdhedashuruesi i gjithezemert. Zotni Tonin, makina kombvrasese e Partise Komuniste nuk mundi ta perjashtonte Fishten nga familja franceskane, prandaj u perpoq ta plandoste ne harrese bashke me petkun e tij. Ku ishe fshehur ti gjate komunizmit, sepse operacioni yt i ndarjes se fratit nga njeriu do te kishte bere te mundur qe Akademia e Shkencave te Shqiperise ta botonte qe atehere kolosin e letrave shqipe e ti do t'i kishe shpetuar gjyqit sot.

E mendoj Toninin me fleten e fteses per ne gjykaten e Lezhes ne dore. Perfytyroj edhe shtjellen e mendimeve qe i perplasen neper tru e prodhojne brenda dhomes se ngushte te mendjes se tij kete monolog frenetik e te akullt: "Ou! Po a prape paska franceskane?! Une kam mendue se s'ka ma (besoj se, kur flet me vete, flet gegnisht Tonini se eshte lezhjan e, meqe edhe une jam lezhjan e njoh kete gjuhe te bukur). Po prit nje here. Ata te medhejt fort, se une tash s'jau di emnat, po kam me i gjete dikund, kane deke para se me ardhe komunizmi e komunizmi i la ne harrese. Ata qe komunizmi i gjeti gjalle, i shkaterroi (As ketyne nuk ua di emnat, po se i ka shkaterrue, kete e di mire, edhe pse jam i paditun.). Asht e vertete se u hapen kishat, medet, mbas komunizmit, po me ca u ka ba komunizmi fretenve, nuk besojsha se mund te ngjalleshin prape. Ah more, ata mendojne se jane ringjalle, po une duhet me ua kujtue se kane deke, e meqe te dekunit nuk munden me me thirre ne gjyq ne kete bote, (sa per boten e pertejme ku ndodhen nuk me intereson, se nuk besoj ne Zot), po ua kujtoj edhe nje here se n'Shqipni e vrame "franceskanizmin" e tashti kmi Akademine tone te Shkencave, profesore e filologe. Cka asht ky gjyq?! Une nuk paraqitem ne gjykate. Une shkruej te "Koha Jone". Ah, shife, shife! Paskam edhe ku me u kape. Don me na mesue shqip ky qe e paska vulen ne nje gjuhe te cuditshme jo shqipe. Jo more, jo! Po latinishtja... Ou! Deshta me e sha latinishten, po si me e sha? Kjo asht gjuha qe ka ndrite mendjet e perendimit e asht nder me e njofte e me e perdore ne vula. Fishta vete e ka perdore, e pra ma shqiptar se ai nuk ka. Po ndoshta nuk asht latinisht. Ah si s'i kam mesue edhe une keto gjuhe te hueja. Edhe pse latinishtja ka deke, si fretent, pa te me duket vetja i paditun. Po, more, po, une i paditun jam, po ne gjyq. Vrap, pra, me shkrue nji artikull e me thane se franceskanizmi, qe dikur e patem vra, tashti na asht shfaqe prap, por asht ne fazen ironike. Keshtu do te dal nga padia ne gjyq." E Tonini merr penen e shkruan te "Koha Jone" (ne gjuhe letrare, te pakten kete gjuhe te huaj e njeh, nuk e di a flet te tjera) per "fazen ironike te franceskanizmit shqiptar".

Tonin, ti e genjen veten se me kete artikull del nga padia, por une te siguroj se nuk del nga padija.

----------


## Diabolis

MESHIRE, O ZOT, PER PRIFTIN E VETEPERDHUNUAR

NGA TONIN COBANI

1

Zot, na ruaj prej prifterinjve shqiptare te periudhes se tranzicionit, qe ne emrin tend pergojojne mekataret, gjykojne njerezit e ndershem dhe denojne te pafajshmit, jo me duke i djegur ne turra drush si Galileun, as me indulgjenca si ne mesjete a duke ua thyer kryqin te pragu i deres si ne kohet e mevonshme ne Shqiperi, por duke sajuar akt-akuza absurde dhe duke shpifur publikisht kunder tyre, ashtu kjofte! Zot, me fal qe nuk perdora fjalen latine "Amin" ""gjuha qe ka ndrite mendjet e perendimit e asht nder me e njofte e me e perdore ne vula" institucionet e sotme shqiptare), por une e di se gjuha shqipe eshte "gjuhe hyjnore""Fishta, Vepra 1, f.8). Kete lutje e bej sot pasi kam lexuar rrjesht pas rrjeshti, repliken e shpifur te nje kleriku shqiptar me titull "PADIA DHE PADIJA E TONIN COBANIT NE LIDHJE ME ATE GJERGJ FISHTEN DHE FRANCESKANET SHQIPTARE", botuar me date 10.02.05 ne kete gazete ku jam i detyruar te sqarohem edhe une, gazete, me te cilen bashkepunoj qysh nga themelimi i saj me shkrime per kulturen.

2

Replikeshkruesi nuk merret vesh cfare eshte: prift franceskan, shekullar apo shakull i mbushur me urrejtje kunder te gjithe shqiptareve jokatolike apo jofetare e laike. Shpresoj te mos jete klerik katolik, sepse pastaj nuk do te shkruaja me per fazen ironike te Provinces Franceskane Shqiptare, si kam bere ne artikullin e dates 22.01. 2005, nisur nga akt-padia e Ministrit Provincial te Franceskaneve, frat Ndua Gashi, ofm, i cili ka kerkuar te denoje deri me dy vjet burg redaktoret qe kane pergatitur per botim Vepren e plote Letrare te Gjergj Fishtes, por do te shkruaja per antishqiptarizmin e antikombetarizmin e disa klerikeve te sotem te Kishes Katolike ne Shqiperi, te disa klerikeve si puna e replikeshkruesit, nese do te ishte prift e jo shakull i mbushur me urrejtje. Me urrejtje kunder shtetit te sotem shqiptar, kunder kultur-_ometare shqiptare, qe, sipas replikeshkruesit, "eshte zgjuar nga trullosja komuniste me filologe, poete, shkrimtare, publiciste, artiste, filozofe e akademike qe tani na i thenkerkan provinces franceskane "ti hesht, se tani jemi ne pronaret e dijes e dritedhenesit e kesaj toke!" 

3

Jo, jo nuk mund te jete prift, sepse nuk mund te ishte kaq i papergjegjshem ndaj besimtareve te vet, duke i keqinformuar ata lidhur me persona qe nuk kane te bejne aspak me te. Bf, ai Tonin Cobani nuk eshte nga Lezha. Mesa di une, eshte nga Shkodra dhe eshte rritur mu aty ku degjoheshin njesoj larg kembanat e Kishes se Freterve dhe te Kishes se Madhe. As replikeshkruesi nuk duhet te jete nga Lezha, si pretendon te identifikohet qytetarisht, por, ndoshta, nga fshatrat e Lezhes, sepse nuk di melodi tjeter vecse ate te gjelave, me te cilet, me sa duket, edhe eshte rritur plehrave.

Ai shkruan se Tonin Cobani nuk eshte paraqitur ne gjyq e bla-bla-bla ne nje faqe gazete. Hej, mblidhe mendjen, birbo, se gjykatesi i Lezhes do te te ndeshkoje per deshmi te rreme, sepse une e di mire se Tonin Cobani eshte paraqitur ne seancen gjyqesore te dates 02.02.05 dhe ka kerkuar qe redaktoret te mos thirren aty, sepse nenet 148 dhe 149 te Kodit Penal, per te cilat ben fjale akuza e francekaneve, nuk kane te bejne me redaksite e botimeve.

Pastaj, replikeshkruesi duhet te denohet edhe per shpifje te qellimta kunder dinjitetit te personit, sepse ka vene ne penen e Tonin Cobanit fjale qe Tonin Cobani nuk i ka shkruar asnjehere. Ja se po citoj replikeshkruresin: "zotni Tonin Cobani, i ngrehur ne majen e kalemit "jo lapsit) te te paditurit "ne te dy kuptimet) i bie borise ne gazete e i thote familjes franceskane sot: "Po ty te kemi zhveshur nje here. A s'e sheh se je lakuriq. Ik e fshihu tani, se pasi te kemi perdhunuar, nuk mund te na japesh mend por vetem te fshihesh nga turpi. Sa per dijen e shkencen harroje tani, me te merremi ne, perdhunuesit e tu." 

Vini re fjalorin: ky prift ndihet i perdhunar duke u bere prift ose me pare se te behej prift, prandaj ka edhe ndjesine qe te fshihet nga turpi. Duhet te jete veteperdhunim, sepse ne artikullin e Tonin Cobanit nuk duket nje gje e tille. Aty shkruhej: "Dikur Provinca e Franceskaneve te Shqiperise ka pasur mjaft punetore te zellshem te gjuhes shqipe, qe kane dhene nje kontribut te rendesishem ne shkencat albanologjike. Sa per t'jua kujtuar ju dhe te tjereve qe mund te fshihen pas jush, pervec Gjergj Fishtes, kane qene edhe franceskane te tjere te shquar ne ate periudhe, te cilet kane lene vepra mjaft te arrira letrare dhe gjuhesore, si: Leonardo de Martino, Vincenc Prennushi, Shtjefen Gjecovi, Anton Harapi, Bendikt Dema, Justin Rrota, Viktor Volaj etj.. Atyre ju si mberrini as te gishti i kembes, vetem sa perziheni si ... ne ceshtje, per te cilat nuk jeni aspak kompetent. Une nuk mund ta di se si e beni punen e meshtarit, por vepren shkencore te parardhesve tuaj franceskane, jam i bindur, qe, as per ta kuptuar, deri tani nuk ia keni arritur."

4

Jo jo, replikeshkruesi nuk ka sesi te jete prift. Ai mund te jete nje kryqtar i kryqezatave mesjetare. Mund te jete nje kamikace "sui generis" i diteve te sotme, sepse diku-diku permend edhe gjera te frikshme, gjera qe bien ere hakmarrjesh primitive, kushtrim per gjakmarrje kolektive. Ai shkuan:"a nuk e dini se provinca franceskane e Shqiperise vazhdon te pikoje gjak martiresh e se nuk thahet lehte plaga e tmerrshme qe i ka lene shteti i ketij vendi mu ne kraharor familjes franceskane?"

Jo, jo, une nuk e di se shteti i vendit tim qenka ne gjakmarrje primitive me te ashtuquajturen nga ana e replikeshkruesit "familje franceskane". Une di se nxitje te tilla per gjakderdhje kolektive kunder shtetit jane thirrje antikushtetuese. Ju qofshi qe i shkruani ato. Dhe kjo nuk eshte pune per Gjykaten e Lezhes, por per Gjykaten e Krimeve te Renda. Pergjegjesi ka edhe redaktori qe ka pranuar te te botoje. 

Jo jo, replikeshkryesi nuk mund te jete prift. Aq me pak, kur flet per latinishten qe mendon se e ka zbuluar ai i pari ne Shqiperi. Or pergjysme i ditur, ata filologe qe pergojon ti per gjuhen e Virgjilit, kane studiuar latinisht ne Fakultetin e Gjuhes dhe te Letersise Shqipe ne Universitetin e Tiranes me latiniste te tille, si prof. Henrik Lacaj, prof.Stefan Prifti, prof.Pashko Geci, qe, besoj, se kane shume me teper emer se prifterinjte, te nderuar edhe ata, qe te kane mesuar ty aq fjale latinisht sa par te lexuar gjate nje meshe.

5

Por, nese replikeshkruesi nuk eshte prift, perse i merr ne mbrojtje franceskanet qe trysnojne me akuza kafkiane redaktoret e Vepres Letrare te Gjergj Fishtes? Perse Provinca Franceskane e Shqiperise nuk pronuncohet per kete person qe po e kunderve Provinces Franceskane"dhe kishen katolike ne Shqiperi) ne antagozem te skajshem me shoqerine civile, institucionet akademike dhe universitare? Po keshtu, duhet te pronuncohet edhe Kisha Metropolitane e Tiranes. 

Une personalisht i respektoj institucionet, edhe ato te kulteve fetare. Respektoj shume te gjithe besimtaret dhe kleriket e te gjitha besimeve ne institucionet e tyre perkatese. Kam punuar dhe do te vazhdoj te punoj per Gjergj Fishten "ashtu si kam punuar edhe per Naim Frasherin etj.) si nje figure e madhe e kultures sone kombetere dhe, nese nuk dua ta studioj ate autor edhe si prift franceskan, mos valle kam cenuar Provncen Franceskane apo Kishen Katolike sa te penalizohem, se bashku me kater filologe te nderuar dhe me grada e tituj shkence, gjyqeve nga nje prift qe lutet dite e nate pa mundur te clirohet nga urrejtja e vet primitive, qe e ka mberthyer aq keq, sa po ia shkqyen petkun klerikal qe mban veshur? Sa harxhoni kohe gjyqeve, zoterinj te nderuar, dhe gazetave merruni vete me kete q- kerkoni prej nesh, dmth, botoni here pas here shkrime dhe libra per Gjergj Fishten si prift franceskan, por mos harroni, se Gjergj Fishta e la me amanet para se te vdiste qe Provinca Franceskane te beje kujdes ndaj vepres se tij, sepse ajo i perkiste po aq sa Provinces edhe kombit te vet: "Po vdes. Ju "franceskanet) tash keni me mendue per salikim, por edhe kombi ka te drejte per rreth meje" ""At Gjergj Fishta", pergatitur nen kujdesin e At Benedikt Demes, ofm, Shkoder 1943, f.345-346). Nese kjo shprehje e botuar nga ata prifterinj, qe i qendruan me prane Gjergj Fishtes dhe idealeve te tij kombetare, nuk mund te konsiderohet si testament nga gjykatesit, se paku, franceskanet e sotem shqiptare dhe prifterinj te tjere, ta respektojne thjeshte si amanet e te mos shkelin mbi te, per hater te Zotit qe ata besojne. 

Meshire, o Zot, per priftin e veteperdhunuar!

----------


## Brari

mos e pvet se tregon vet ...thot populli..

Ky tonin  Cobani shkruan mes tjerash:



"ne kete gazete ku jam i detyruar te sqarohem edhe une, gazete, me te cilen bashkepunoj qysh nga themelimi i saj me shkrime per kulturen."


Pra sic del  nga shkrimi .. tonini ka qene shkrues ne KOHA JONE qe nga themelimi i saje..

Mirpo dihet se cfar ishte qe ne themelim gazeta Koha jone..

Ishte zeri i Popullit ..ai zeri i xhelatve te birucave ..zeri i enver hoxhes e KXH B staliniste.. ai zeri i asaj kucedres qe u beri gropen mijra atdhetareve te Shquar.. por tash mbas renies se murit  e dhjetorit te studentave do te dilte i veshur me jelek zadrimor.. 
KJ ishte flamuri..trakti ..pushka .. e hanzhari i Zan Gjinush Cup Brok causheve.. nga 1991 deri me 2004.. ishte Luiz Hoxha e kanibalet e Vlor Tepelen Berat 97-tes..

tonini ketej pretendon se respekton shtetin e kinse kto priftat nuk e respektojn Shtetin shqiptar ..por kcen perpjet e hedh urrejtjen  bashibozuke te Partise se Punes se Enver Hoxhes per Klerin vetem se ky prift i ka than..ejani ne gjyq.. e gjyqi eshte i shtetit e vlen me dhan kandar ne drejtesi e nuk eshte gjyq enveri e as hanxhar i 1945-50-tes..

Ata qe duan Fishten nuk mund te ken qene dhe puntor-gazetar-redaktor  te Koha Jone.. sepse personeli i KJ  nuk eshte vendosur pa aprovimin e atyre funksionareve te KXH B se Enver Tos Nano Ramizit..

Cdo fjal e cdo germe e shkruar ne KOHA JONE  ka qene ne Sherbim te revolucionit Bolshevik enverist causho qoseist te filluar ne 1991 e qe triumfoj ne 97-ten..

qe ne shkrimin e pare tonini dukej qe ishte nje mjeshter insinuatash i tipit Ramizo -enverist ZP ist.. 

Ka punuar ka punuar.. ka mbjelle PPSH -ja dhe ne mocalet e Veriut zhapik per ditet e sotme..

verior jan dhe ata banditet e Energjitikes qe e mbyten Veriun me uje per te gezuar Nanon e per te pergatitur fitoren e PS-se dhe atje ne trojet e Fishtes..

Nuk u ndal kot edvini ne Lezhe.. 

"prifti i vet perdhunuar"  thote Tonin spiuni ne fund..

Tamam urrejtje e atyre Cobanve qe torturuan ajken e Kombit ne Birucat e Deges brendesdhme Shkoder ne vitet 45-50..

----------


## Labeati

Dy fjale edhe une:

Fishta ishte franceskan dhe ne baze te rregullores se kuvendeve, priftat franceskane nuk zotenojne asnji pasuni personale cdo gja i shkon Provinces (Kuvendit).

Pra edhe nji dhurate me ja fale dikush franceskani duhet me e dorzue.

Po ashtu ne rast se prifti franceskan perfiton ndonji pasuri (psh trashegimi nga vdekja e prinderve apo te afermve) asht i detyruem qe kete pasuni qe trashegon tia dorezoje provinces.

Keshtu edhe te drejtat e autorit, nuk i perfiton familja por provinca.

Tashti per ate se te drejtat e autorit jane 70 vjet mbas vdekjes jam shume dakord por ketij 70 vjet ti zbresim 50 vjet komunizem kur askush nuk mund ti gezonte keto te drejta, dhe prape provinces i mbeten 30-40 vjet te tjera per te mbajte ato te drejta.

Si tha Brari nuk eshte puna te Fishta por tek paret, Tonin Cobanat me shoke qe e kulloten duke sha Fishten nderkohe qe bashvellaznit e tij ishin ose eshtra-hupun nder varre pa emen e neper lumenj, ose neper Spac, tashti kjo skote kerkon te beje pare duke vjedhur  e zhvatur perseri.

Le ti paguaje te drejten e autorit trashegimtareve, mandej ta botoje Fishten sa te doje ky agjit-prop komunist...

----------


## whisper

Si tha Brari nuk eshte puna te Fishta por tek paret, Tonin Cobanat me shoke qe e kulloten duke sha Fishten nderkohe qe bashvellaznit e tij ishin ose eshtra-hupun nder varre pa emen e neper lumenj, ose neper Spac, tashti kjo skote kerkon te beje pare duke vjedhur e zhvatur perseri.

Le ti paguaje te drejten e autorit trashegimtareve, mandej ta botoje Fishten sa te doje ky agjit-prop komunist...


Jam  shume  dakort  me Brarin  dhe  Labeatin! Pleherat  komuniste  te  se  kaluares  dhe  te  se  tashmes  duhet  te  vene  Fishten  atje  ku  i  takon, pra  ne  Majen  e  Olimpit  te  Letrave  Shqipe dhe  me  te  mbaruar  kete  mision  te  shenjte, ndoshta  te  vetmin  mision  te  shenjte  ne  jeten  e  tyre  prej  bolshevikesh  te  pandreqshem,  te  popullojne  varrezen  me  te  afert!!!

----------


## Diabolis

HIEROFOBIA COBANIANE OSE BRITMA E NJE TE DESHPERUARI

Marjan Paloka

Me 22 janar 2005, ne gazeten "Koha Jone", fq 15, eshte shfaqur nje grumbull shkronjash te kombinuara percudshem ne nje si tip artikulli, ku nje i paditur ne gjykaten e Lezhes, nje fare Tonin Cobani, mbiemri i te cilit nuk ka te beje fare me profesionin, jo vetem ngaqe me duket se ky si njeri ka rrenje te vjetra qytetare (vendlindja diku mes dy kembanave, nese nuk gabohem), por edhe se ky na qenka njeri i zhytur thelle, teper thelle, gati i mbytur ne boten e kultures, pra ky njeriu ankohet publikisht se eshte paditur ne gjyq nga provinca franceskane e Shqiperise.

Ne kete gjene qe normalisht do te quhej artikull, ai ka pasur si synim te arrije ne nje perfundim, (me duket, por qofsha i gabuar!): t'i thote gjykates se Lezhes, e cila ka pranuar akt-padine e Provinces Franceskane, se kjo gjykate nuk ka pune me Toninin, se Tonini eshte njeri i kulturuar e i drejte e nuk i ka hyre ne hak askujt. 

Megjithate, Tonini ka treguar ne artikull se sasia e kultures qe ai zoteron eshte marramendese, aq shume marramendese saqe efekti i shprehjes se saj ne nje faqe gazete do te arrinte ne institucionet e drejtesise shqiptare e do t'i mbushte ato me drite e drejtesi, madje do te shkaktonte marramendje edhe brenda mureve te ketyre kthinave te erreta prej te cilave eshte nisur nje dite nje flete-thirrje me emrin e tij, gati si per ta frymezuar qe te shkruante kryevepren e vet publicistike.

Per kete kryeveper, me te cilen meton se do t'i binde lexuesit e vet se eshte i ditur, ai ka gjetur edhe disa emra njerezish me te vertete te medhenj, si Leonardo de Martino, Vincens Prenushi, Shtjefen Gjecovi, Anton Harapi, Benedikt Dema, Justin Rrota, Viktor Volaj, Gjergj Fishta, Ndre Mjeda, Fan S. Nali, Naim Frasheri, Migjeni e Dhimiter S. Shuteriqi e i ka renditur ne role qe, (nuk e di a qellimisht a paaftesisht, ndoshta per te dhene idene e se famshmes "veper te hapur") jo vetem lexuesi, por as autori vete duket se nuk e di pse jane aty, per t'i mbrojtur apo per t'u mbrojtur prej tyre. 

Ai thote se c'pune kane franceskanet me te drejtat e botimit te veprave te Fishtes, meqe Fishta vete ka thene: "Po vdes. Ju franceskanet keni me mendue per salikimin, por edhe kombi ka te drejte per rreth meje". Prandaj, meqe franceskanet nuk e kane botuar vete deri tani vepren e plote te Ate Gjergj Fishtes e ankohen ne gjyq se keta te tjeret po e botojne pa e shtruar fare ceshtjen e te drejtave te autorit, Tonini thote se "franceskanizmi shqiptar" na qenka ne nje "faze ironike". 

Cobanit i duket vetja aq i ditur, saqe nuk ngurron aspak t'i thote eprorit te provinces franceskane, (i cili nuk e ka pasur kete fat te madh ta njihte me pare personalisht kryeletrarin sternjohes e stermbrojtes te filologeve, emrat e te cileve i therret ne ndihme, si ne nje litani te vjeteruar pagane, sa here qe i duket se po mbytet ne balten e vet, me shpresen se duke i thirrur keta emra, edhe emri i tij do te shkruhet ne listen e tyre te ndritur), pra i thote nje njeriu qe Cobani vete nuk e njeh: "Atyre (emrave te medhenj) ju si mberrini (jo "s'u mberrini", sic do te ishte ne nje shqipe letrare te rregullt), te me falet kjo kllape e parendesishme, nuk do te merrem me te meta te tjera gjuhesore te kryeredaktorit te botimit Veprave te Plota te Fishtes) as te gishti i kembes, vetem sa perziheni si... ne ceshtje per te cilat nuk jeni aspak kompetent." 

Njeriu i kulturuar, bashgermetari, e le menjane gjykaten, nje here, dhe mesyn "franceskanizmin shqiptar" e provincialin franceskan, per shkak se ky eshte ankuar ne gjykate edhe per dorevenie ne tekstin e veprave te Fishtes, e i thote: "Po perse, more frat, nga Provinca Franceskane do te merret licenca e redaktoreve per botimin e letersise shqipe qe eshte shkruar ne gegerisht?" E pra, Tonini e di mire se Frati e ka fjalen per franceskanin Fishta, e jo per letersine shqipe te shkruar ne gegnisht. E pastaj i thote: "Nga ajo province, qe edhe vulen e vet e ka ne gjuhe te huaj, do ta mesojne filologet shqiptare me grada e tituj shkencore se si shkruhet gjuha shqipe?" Nese filologet e Toninit jane aq filologe sa Tonini vete (e nuk besoj se jane me filologe se ai, meqe e kane kryeredaktor), do ta marrin vesh nga fundi i kesaj shkrese shkallen e filologerise se tyre.

Por puna nuk mbaron me kaq. Nje lezhjan si Tonini (me falni, Cobani nuk eshte lezhjan, ne Lezhe nuk ka lindur, por ka jetuar e eshte marre me te tjera gjera, ai ka lindur e ka hedhur shtat - po themi _ka hedhur shtat' se _eshte rritur' eshte fjale e madhe, - mes dy kembanave, ne nje qytet), pra nje jo si Cobani, nje fshatar "i rritur plehrave", nje fare Marjan Paloka qe nuk merret vesh se cfare eshte, prift franceskan, shekullar apo shakull "i mbushur me urrejtje kunder te gjithe shqiptareve jokatolike apo jofetare e laike", merr guximin te shkruaje ne po ate te perkohshme ku pena e ndritur tonino-cobanerore ka derdhur mjalte kulture qe nga themelimi i gazetes "Koha Jone". 

Duke shkruar ne po kete gazete, jo per t'i thene Toninit "humbsh gjyqin" - gje qe nuk eshte ceshtje gazetash, meqe keto pune behen neper gjykata, - por per t'i thene Cobanit se duke folur per "fazen ironike te franceskanizmit shqiptar" e perbalt padrejtesisht perpjekjen e kishes katolike per t'u ringjallur pas plages se rende qe pikon gjak ne kraharorin e saj per shkak te dhunes antikatolike komuniste, ky Marjani kryen nje si magji prifterore qe mund te ushtroje fuqi vetem te hierofobet e t'ua shnderroje mjaltin e penave te tyre ne vrer antikatolikoprifteror.

Pasi lexon artikullin e fshatarit lezhjan, syte e Cobanit qytetar, ata sy qe nuk ia kishin dale te shihnin te shkrimtari Gjergj Fishta priftin franceskan, shohin te qytetari i lire shqiptar Marjan Paloka nje prift. Prifti e rrenqeth se brendshmi Toninin. Cobani eshte hierofob. Hierofobia nuk e ben fajtor ate. Ai ka jetuar ne nje kohe kur kotesia mospermbajtesore qe hap artikullin e tij te dates 12 shkurt 2005 ne gazeten "Koha Jone" duhej te depertonte thelle deri ne genin e shqiptarit. Fajtore eshte koha kur ka jetuar Tonini qe, i shkreti, nuk ka pasur mundesi te vetembrohej. 

Koha kur eshte (sh)formuar Tonini ishte koha kur kumbonte gjemueshem kjo lutje, qe hap artkullin e tij: "O Zot, na ruaj prej prifterinjve (shqiptare te periudhes se tranzicionit)" - edhe kllapa ben pjese ne lutjen e tij, por e kam vecuar per te treguar se Tonini eshte edhe krijues e pershtates e jo vetem perserites kopjac i shkollave ku ka marre dije - "qe ne emrin tend pergojojne mekataret, gjykojne njerezit e ndershem dhe denojne te pafajshmit, jo me duke i djegur ne turra drush si Galileun, as me indulgjenca si ne mesjete" - (ketu Tonini ia fut kot, komunistet nuk ishin aq te paditur, ata e dinin se indulgjencat e mesjeta nuk kane lidhje me njera-tjetren. Indulgjencat i perkasin kohes se rilindjes europiane. Tonin, keshtu nuk i ben nder shkolles prej nga ka dale) - "a duke ua thyer kryqin te pragu i deres si ne kohet e mevonshme ne Shqiperi, por duke sajuar akt-akuza absurde e duke shpifur publikisht kunder tyre, ashtu kjofte!"

Ne rastin e Fishtes, dijetari yne e harron krejtesisht priftin franceskan, ngaqe ka frike se mund t'i prishe pune ne ceshtjen e gjyqit. Ne rastin e Marjan Palokes, e harron qytetarin (a fshatarin) Marjan, zgjohet brenda tij fantazma prifterore qe kishte rene ne gjume qe nga fundi i kohes se (sh)formimit te vet, e nis sulmin e tij kunderprifteror, sepse ka efekt me te madh mediatik. Faji i fshatarit lezhjan ishte qe i kujtonte Cobanit qytetar se, nese me te vertete faza aktuale e kishes katolike nuk eshte me e ndritura e koherave, kjo ndodh sepse kisha katolike ka dale e plagosur rende nga shteti komunist shqiptar, nga ai shtet qe i ka mesuar Tonin Cobanit lutjen e hyrjes se artikullit te vet (pa gabimet qe kemi nxjerre ne pah, qe vijne per faj te Toninit e jo te partise). 

Duke i kujtuar kete plage, prifti magjistar qe e ktheu ne vrer mjaltin e penes se te bashditurit (sinqerisht, jo qellimisht), nuk lypte assesi gjakmarrje. Ai e di se nuk mund ta beje kurre kete gje, jo vetem sepse ai vete beson verberisht tek institucioni i faljes, por edhe ngaqe prifterinjte katolike, te cilet gati u shuan nga plumbat e burgjet komuniste, nuk lypin kurre gjakmarrje. Vete martiret franceskane e prifterinjte katolike, kur u shuan thane: "Rrofte Shqipnia, rrofte Krishti mbret!" e per vrasesit e tyre thane fjalet e Krishtit ne kryq: "Fali, o Zot, se nuk dine cka bajne!" Keta jane katoliket shqiptare e jo ata me tregimet me kryqe te thyer te dyert e shtepive qe ka mesuar Cobani ne shkollat e kohes se tij. Dhe shuarja e ketyre prifterinjve ka qene dhune. Dhune qe ka varferuar jo vetem kishen ketu mbi toke, por edhe kombin. Mbi kete dhune nuk mund te peshtytje pseudoanaliza jo vetem asnje Coban, te cilit nuk ia lejon mospershtatja profesionale, por asnje psikoanalist, duke ndertuar teorira veteperdhunimi. Megjithate, me te vertete Cobani nuk ka faj. Une kam simpati per te e me dhimbset. Keshtu e ka (sh)formuar koha. Kete e them pa asnje therrmije ironie.

Kur e kap morbi i hierofobise, i padituri i gjykates se Lezhes (sinqerisht, edhe per kete gjendje te tij me vjen keq, pa asnje therrmije ironie) nuk eshte me ne gjendje as te ushtroje vetite e tij prej redaktori letrar apo lexuesi te kultivuar. Stilin letrar te riprodhimit ne forme citimi te nje logjike qe del nga nje kontekst, sic eshte konteksti i artikullit te pare te Cobanit, na e ngre ne arsye denimi kur thote: "replikeshkruesi duhet te denohet edhe per shpifje te qellimta, kunder dinjitetit te personit, sepse ka vene ne penen e Tonin Cobanit fjale qe Tonin Cobani nuk i ka shkruar asnjehere". Eshte perzjerja e fantazmes se priftit me qytetarin, me falni, me fshatarin replikeshkrues.

Filologu Cobani, qe ka marre persiper vazhdimisht te mbroje filologet e tij (ndoshta nuk e ka marre vesh mire lezhjani, si "gjysme i ditur" qe eshte, ai mund t'i permende keta filologe me teper si mburoje), e shton listen e emrave te ndritur, te permendur gjithmone pa vend (sipas "gjysme te diturit") duke thene se keta filologe jane nxenesit e prof. Henrik Lacajt, prof. Stefan Priftit e prof. Pashko Gecit, a thua se per faktin se je ulur ne bankat e nje auditori nga katedra e te cilit flet nje njeri i ndritur, vetvetiu behesh i ditur. Nese filologet e Toninit jane aq filologe sa te thone me vetesigurine e qesendisese "Zot, me fal qe nuk perdora fjalen latine _amin'" (sic ben Tonini), pa e ditur fare se fjala _amin' eshte varianti greqisht i te njejtes fjale semite qe ne latinisht shqiptohet _amen', atehere per keta filologe vlen shprehja latine "Quod licet Jovi, non licet bovi". Nuk mund t'i shprehen te njejtat nderime Jupiterit dhe buajve, vetem sepse _Jovi' e _bovi' tingellojne gati njesoj. Pra, ka nje ndryshim ndermjet profesoreve te cituar nga Tonini e filologeve te tij.

Po s'ka gje, kjo vjen si shkak e hierofobise cobaniane qe shperthen vetem ne britma deshperimi. Artikulli i tij i fundit ishte nje britme e tille. Artikujve te tjere fshatari lezhjan nuk do t'u pergjigjet, sepse nuk ka kohe te merret me te tilla vogelsira.

I uroj Toninit, miqesisht, qe te dale nga padia e nga padituria.

----------


## Diabolis

POLEMIKE E PADESHIRUAR PER BOTIMIN E FISHTES

Nga Frano Kulli 



Polemikat qe jane hapur ne shtypin shqiptar lidhur me botimin e kolanes se veprave te Gjergj Fishtes nuk i kemi deshiruar, as une, botuesi i tyre, as redaksia e ketij botimi e perbere nga studiuesit e respektuar te letersise, te gjuhes shqipe dhe te publicistikes shqiptare: z.Tonin Cobani, Ndue Zef Toma, Tefe Topalli, Hamit Borici e Stefan Capaliku. Ajo cfare ne kemi deshiruar dhe arsyetuar si te vlefshme ka qene permbledhja dhe botimi i plote i vepres. Edhe pse mbi ne dhe jo mbi ata qe kane marre penat e po i perdorin si shpata, rendon nje akuze, nder me te rendat, me fyeset dhe me denigrueset qe eshte bere ne keto vite, per njerez qe merren me botime, studime e pune te tjera te ketij lloji. 

Per dijeni te lexuesit, qe ka durimin e mjaftueshem te na ndjeke, nisma per kete botim, i pari i ketij lloji qe permbledh te plote vepren letrare te autorit dhe i pajisur me shenime filologjike, te bera nga kjo redaksi e nderuar, ka qene e Entit Botues Poligrafik "Gjergj Fishta" te themeluar nga une, me vendim te Gjykates se Tiranes te dates 30.05.1994, bazuar edhe mbi nje leje te Ministrise se Kultures Rinise dhe Sorteve, (sic kane qene ligjet ne fuqi). Libri i pare i kesaj kolane eshte promovuar ne nentor te vitit 2001. Kurse afersisht 4 vjet me vone eshte bere nje padi ne Gjykaten e Lezhes nga Povincia Franceskane ne Shkoder. Dhe ndonese ka kaluar do kohe e procesi gjyqesor vazhdon, une prape nuk do t'i kisha shkruar keto radhe, por ajo qe me shtyn ta bej kete eshte fakti se polemikat, te cilat jane shfaqur te nesermen e seances se pare gjyqesore, te porositura nga pala paditese dhe te paraqitura ne nje te perditshme me nje shkrim anonim, (gazeta "Panorama" e shtune, 15 janar 2005) po vijon, sipas meje ne nje sens te padobishem per askend.

Se pari, nese Provincia e Franceskaneve ka arsyetuar se eshte ndier e cenuar moralisht dhe materialisht nga botimi ne fjale (vetem nga ky botim edhe pse botime te ketyre veprave jane bere edhe deri ne nente edicione ne Shqiperi, Kosove, Maqedoni, Kroaci e Itali, vetem ne keta 13 vitet e fundit), per kete ajo i eshte drejtuar gjykates dhe askush tjeter pervec saj nuk do te mund te jape drejtesi mbi kete ankese padi. Dhe sigurisht eshte e ditur se vendimet e gjykatave shqiptare merren te bazuara mbi ligjet e shtetit shqiptar dhe jo mbi kode a marreveshje, qofshin edhe ato qe rregullojne marredheniet mbrenda klerit, i cilitdo besim qofte (shteti shqiptar eshte laik) ashtu sic ndodh rendom ne vendet demokratike. Dhe ligji i te drejtes se autorit eshte krejtesisht i qarte dhe plotesisht veprues edhe mbi kete rast. Ligji i percakton saktesisht dhe pa ekuivok se kush i posedon te drejtat e autorit, per autore qe nuk jetojne. Kjo e drejte rrjedh ne sens gjinor ose bazohet mbi nje testament te lene nga autori. Keshtu qe, polemika e hapur, ne te shumten e hereve eshte zhvilluar pertej fenomenit ne fjale. "Mbrojtesit" publike te paditesve te mi kane manovruar me se shumti me argumente ideologjike, duke menduar se mbasi ata kane marre anen e klerit katolik (franceskaneve) te persekutuar me rende se shumekush nga regjimi komunist, opinioni publik do te jete apriori me ta dhe njeheresh kunder nesh "krimineleve", "mekatnoreve te medhej" qe kemi botuar e po botojme vepren letrare te Gjergj Fishtes... Detyrohem t'u kujtoj mbrojtesve (edhe nese nuk marrin honorare per shkrimet), po nderkohe jam i detyruar ta bej kete edhe per ata qe jane sot ne krye te urdhrit franceskan, nje prej falenderimeve qe me bejne pararendesit e tyre per pune falas te bere me njetin e vullnetin tim ne dobi te asaj province, si nje besimtar i ndjere i lenduar thelle nga sakrilegjet e gjenerates se shkuar, ku ben pjese edhe i ndjeri At Leon Kabashi, piktori i talentuar... Kurse une kam arsyetuar e arsyetoj se me "mekatnore" jane ata qe edhe ne keta 14 vjet te mundesive te hapura nuk kane bere asgje per publikimin e veprave te Fishtes.

Kurse sa i takon pasurimit tim me kete botim, une ju them zoterinjeve te nderuar, klerike qofshin a profesore te njohur, se deri tani une vetem kam investuar. Mjafton te kujtoj per ata dhe per kedo tjeter qe eshte i interesuar, se ndryshe, krejt ndryshe nga botimet e meparshme, per botimin ne fjale, vetem per pergatitjen per botim te tij, deri tek pragu i deres se shtypshkronjes jane shpenzuar 400 leke (te reja) per nje faqe. Dhe kushdo qe e njeh edhe perciptas tregun e librit ne Shqiperi sot, bindet se botime te tilla nuk te pasurojne. Por, une sigurisht ndihem i pasur edhe tani e me i pasur do te ndihem ne te ardhmen kur te tjere njerez ne ato poste, me ndjesi me te holla e dituri me shume do t'i shohin te botuara keto vepra.

Se dyti ajo qe ka perbere edhe volumin me te madh te polemikave, te akuzave e kunderakuzave ka qene "shqetesimi" per cenimin e gjuhes se autorit. Por e verteta eshte bash e kunderta e kesaj. Ne punen e gjate hulumtuese per pergatitjen e ketij botimi, studiuesit e nderuar te redaksise se siperpermendur, te motivuar dhe te perkushtuar thelle kane percaktuar qe ne krye te heres devizen e perbashket per t'i dhene lexuesit dashamires dhe jo vec atij, vepren e plote te Fishtes ne krejt dimensionet e veta, me autenticitetin e pacenuar dhe teresine e vlerave te cmuara qe ajo mbart. Nderhyrja e tyre krejtesisht shkencore ka deshiruar qe t'ia lehtesoje sa te jete e mundur lexuesit shijimin e vepres, (ndryshe prej mbrojtesve publike te akuzes sone qe e fyejne rende ate, lexuesin) duke menjanuar ato veshtiresi formale te gjuhes, qe pashmangshmerisht i ka krijuar koha me te shkuaren e vet... Dhe ne vend te njemije kundershtimeve qe mund t'iu beja, i ftoj ata qe me pare se te hapnin polemikat te merrnin mundimin e dicka te lexonin nga botimi. Ta benin kete per seriozitetin e pendes se tyre e jo per te me favorizuar mua. As redaktoret e respektuar.

----------


## Diabolis

Fishta në dorë të redaktorëve shqiptarë

Intervistë me prof. Ardian Ndrecen

___________________________________________

FISHTA NË DORË TË REDAKTORËVE SHQIPTARË

INTERVISTË ME PROF. ARDIAN NDRECËN




Intervistuesi: Kohët e fundit shtypi shqiptar ka pasqyruar një polemikë të
ashpër mes disa përfaqsuesve të klerit françeskan shqiptar dhe një grupi
redaktorësh dhe botuesish të veprës së Fishtës. Françeskanët kanë paditur
botuesit për dëmtime morale dhe materiale, mbasi këta kishin botuar me
redaktime  pra me cungime dhe me ndryshime veprën e Fishtës.

A.N. : Mâ sparit mendoj se e drejta e autorit në përgjithsi âsht nji e drejtë e
shenjtë e cila duhet ruejt me çdo mjet ligjor. Mjerisht tek ne respekti ndaj
pronës private gjatë viteve të komunizmit ka ardhë gjithnji e mâ tepër tue u
zbeh, e kjo gja ndodh edhe në drejtim të pronës intelektuale, e cila âsht nji
lloj pronet private.
Në vendet anglo-saksone e drejta e autorit ruhet me anë të copyright-it. Në
përgjithsi legjislacioni modern sanksionon të drejtën morale dhe ekonomike të
autorit që ka krijue vepra që i përkasin letërsisë, muzikës, arteve figurative,
kinematografisë e deri edhe vepra me karakter krijues si përkthimet artistike.
E drejta e autorit e pame si e drejtë ekonomike mbi shfrytzimin e veprës dhe si
e drejtë morale mbi atësinë e saj, njihet me marrëveshtje ndërkombtare tue nisë
te Aktet e Bernës të cilat janë rishikue e aprovue prej Konferencës Diplomatike
të Parisit (24/7/1971) dhe prej Marrëveshtjes së Gjenevës (29/10/1971); të dyja
këto marrëveshtje kanë pranue pak a shumë pa ndryshime Aktet e Konferencës
Diplomatike përmbi «pronën intelektuale» të mbajtun në Stokholm në vitin 1967.
E drejta e autorit mbi nji vepër i përket së drejtës private dhe nuk duhet
ngatrrue me të drejtën e atij që zotnon fizikisht veprën, psh. nji person kur
blen në treg nji ekzemplar të «Lahutës së Malcis» nuk ka blé edhe të drejtën mbi
atë vepër, por thjesht ka pague suportin material (letrën e shtypun) me anë të
së cilit shpërndahet nji e mirë jomateriale e cila i përket autorit ose
trashëgimtarëve të tij të ligjshëm. Në këtë mënyrë e drejta e autorit kufizon
botimin, shtypjen, transkriptimin, vumjen në skenë, shpërndamjen me anë të
mjeteve elektronike, përkthimin, përpunimin e veprës etj. 
Në rasën konkrete bahet fjalë për uzurpimin e së drejtës së shfrytzimit ekonomik
të veprës së Fishtës, por në qoftë se botuesi ka shkurtue, modifikue apo
përpunue nga ana gjuhsore tekstin fishtjan, atëherë mund të jetë prekë edhe e
drejta nominale e autorit, dmth. ajo vepër që ata kanë botue nuk âsht vepra që
ka botue autori vetë kur ka qenë gjallë ose nuk përputhet me origjinalin që
gjindet në dorëshkrim.
Përsa i përket personave që realisht kanë të drejta ekonomike mbi veprën e
Fishtës duhet thanë se këto të drejta simbas ligjit ndërkombtar i mbajnë për 70
vjet diellor mbas ditës së vdekjes së autorit, trashëgimtarët e tij të ligjshëm,
të cilët mund të jenë persona fizikë ose ente morale, të cilëve ai i ka dhanë të
drejtat e veta qysh mâ përpara. Nuk âsht e nevojshme për efektshmëninë e së
drejtës së autorit që të bahet publik testamendi apo kontrata të tjera që autori
mund të ketë nënshkrue sa ka qenë gjallë. Këtë gja ligji ndërkombtar e përcakton 
qartë kur i njeh të drejtën e autorin deri edhe shkrimeve anonime ose atyne që
janë botue me pseudonim.
Nga ana tjetër âsht e domosdoshme që ai që kërkon me shfrytzue të drejtën
ekonomike të nji autori të sigurohet ligjëshmënisht se nuk uzurpon asnji titull
të asaj të drejte, të cilën mund ta zotnojnë persona fizikë apo ente juridike.
Kah ana tjetër ligji nuk e pranon padijen apo «injorancën» si argument
favorizues. 
Në rasën e Fishtës, frat françeskan, statuti i mbrendshëm që rregullon jetën e
këtij Urdhni fetar detyron individin që dëshiron me bâ pjesë në ketë Urdhën me i
lëshue në dorë të Parit të Urdhnit të gjitha të drejtat e tija, kështu që si
fitimet ashtu edhe borxhet e matejshme i përkasin Urdhnit, pra si nderi ashtu
edhe mbrojta eventuale ndaj akuzave bahen prej Urdhnit e jo prej të afërmve të
individit. Kjo gja ka ndodhë edhe me Fishtën kur ai ka veshë zhgunin françeskan
dhe ka pranue «kushtet e përhershme». 
Në fakt «Constitutiones Generales OFM» përcaktojnë qartë me anë të nji «voto
publico» se kandidatët heqin dorë prej së drejtës së përdorimit dhe të
shfrytzimit të tmirave materiale (renuntiant iuri bonis materialibus utendi et
disponendi, Tit. II, art. 8)  dhe mbas kushteve të përhershme heqin dorë edhe
prej së drejtës së pronësisë (post vero professionem sollemnem emissam etiam
iuri proprietatis, po aty); në ketë rasë fretnit detyrimisht shkruejnë edhe
testamendin e tyne me anë të cilit i kalojnë Provincës të mirat e tyne materiale
apo intelektuale. Personat e vetëm që kanë pozicion analog me de cuius
(Fishtën) janë fretnit françeskan që i përkasin të njejtes Provincë. Për ketë
arsye cilësia juridike e statusit të trashëgimtarit i njihet atyne që kanë
qenë depozitarë të vetë cilësive personale të Fishtës: si materiale ashtu edhe
intelektuale. Ketë gja legjislacioni shqiptar âsht i detyruem me e njohtë si
evidencë, mbasi lirija themelore e individit (në rasën konkrete me ba
 pjesë në nji Urdhën) nuk rrjedh prej ligjit por âsht e njohtun me ligj.
Pra, të drejtën morale dhe atë të shfrytzimit ekonomik e gëzon Urdhni të cilit
Fishta i ka përkit, kjo sdo të thotë se vepra e tij nuk mund të përdoret
nëpërmjet të ashtuquejtunës «fair use», që autorizon përdorimin e pjesshëm të
veprës për qëllime studimi, kulturore apo mësimdhanje, por gjithmonë pa pasë si
qëllim përfitimet materiale: pra, tregtimin e veprës së autorit.
Përfitimi ekonomik që vjen prej ribotimit pa kriter të veprës së Fishtës nuk
mundet me u argumentue me faktin që ai i përket të gjithë kombit, mbasi nji ligj
i bazuem mbi të drejta të këtilla mund të autorizonte këdo me marrë pjesë në të
mirat materiale që personi që i përkitka gjithë kombit ka prodhue apo thjesht ka
zotnue! Sesa i dobtë âsht nji argument i tillë e tregon edhe fakti se të vetmit
që janë persekutue prej regjimit komunist tue u nisë prej afërsisë shpirtnore
dhe materiale që kanë pasë me Fishtën kanë qenë bashkëvllaznit e tij Françeskan.

Intervistuesi: Nji ndër shkaqet që ka bërë që Provinca Françeskane shqiptare të
padisë në gjyq botuesit e paautorizuar të Fishtës, është fakti se ata kanë vënë
dorë në veprën e shkrimtarit, duke ndërruar gjuhën dhe duke mos i botuar
tekstualisht shkrimet fishtjane. Çfarë mendoni për këtë gjë?

A.N. : Kishe me thanë se nji person që kualifikohet si «profesor» duhet të ketë
parasysh se nji botim kritik në përgjithsi  edhe kur âsht i autorizuem  nuk
mundet kurrsesi me u bâ tue vu dorë në punën e autorit. Nji mik i jemi që jeton
jashtë atdheut tash 65 vjet po më thonte se tue botue në Shqipní disa shkrime të
babës së vet (historian e gjuhëtar), kishte zbulue nji qenje shumë të çuditshme,
kishte zbulue: «redaktorin». 
Miku jem, i edukuem ndër shkolla perëndimore, nuk mbërrinte me e kuptue sesi nji
«redaktor» mund të ishte aq i plotfuqishëm sa të mbërrinte me ia ndërrue nji
dorëshkrimi apo nji vepre të botueme trajtat foljore, mbaresat, diftongjet e
deri edhe sintaksen vetë tue qethë pa mëshirë paskajoret  e tue e reduktue
shkrimin deri në skajet e ngushta të intelektit të vet.
Nji botim kritik  së paku kështu na mëson metodologjia shkencore  nuk pranon
asnji ndërhymje subjektive të atij që kujdeson ribotimin e veprës. Edhe atëherë
kur autorit vetë i ka rrëshqitë nji gabim i qartë apo kur në botimin e bamë prej
tij paraqiten gabime tipografike  ai që merr mbi vete barrën serioze të
ribotimit të veprës duhet të kufizohet tue vu në fund të faqes nji shenjim ku të
pohojë se cili âsht versioni i drejtë, ndërsa në tekst zakonisht vehet nji
shenjim ndër kllapa katrore: [sic!], që i thotë lexuesit të kulturuem: mos u
habit, kështu e ka shkrue vetë autori.
Mjerisht në ambjentet tona akademike ka zotnue për nji gjysmë shekulli nji
meto-ideologji marksiste, e cila ka bâ që përmbledhje dokumentash historike të
jenë të mbushuna me të ndyeme mizash, me fjalë tjera me tri pika, të cilat dihej
se çka donin me thanë por sdihej se çka donin me mshehë!
Po si mund ti shkojnë kujt në mend se mund të përshtatet «Lahuta e Malcis» apo
mund të preken «Anzat e Parnasit»? Me bâ gjana të tilla duhet jo kurajoja e
shkencatarit, por guximi i të marrit, mbasi pikë së parit për me vu dorë në nji
tekst fishtjan duhet me qenë afër për kah gjenialiteti me vetë Fishtën. Kujt i
shkon sot në mend me përshtat Danten apo Petrarkën në italishten e sotshme, e
pra ndryshimi ndërmjet gjuhës së Fishtës e kësaj që flasim sot sâsht kurrë aq i
madh sa ai ndërmjet gjuhës së Dantes dhe italishtes së sotshme. Detyra jonë nuk
âsht me e ulë Fishtën prej podit të tij të naltë tek lexuesi i sotshëm që ka nji
fjalor prej dy  trimijë fjalësh, duhet që lexuesin me e pasunue tue e ndihmue
me u ngrit disi deri te gjuha dhe te arti i Fishtës.

Intervistuesi: Në polemikën me Françeskanët prof. Tonin Çobani duke marrë zjarr
ndaj «fazës ironike të françeskanizmit shqiptar» siç e quan ai, pra ndaj
françeskanëve të sotëm  i kujton atyre turrat e druve e shumë bëma të tjera të
Kishës katolike, duke thënë mes të tjerash: «Zot, na ruaj prej prifterinjve
shqiptare te periudhes se tranzicionit, qe ne emrin tend pergojojne mekataret,
gjykojne njerezit e ndershem dhe denojne te pafajshmit, jo me duke i djegur ne
turra drush si Galileun, as me indulgjenca si ne mesjete a duke ua thyer kryqin
te pragu i deres si ne kohet e mevonshme ne Shqiperi, por duke sajuar akt-akuza
absurde dhe duke shpifur publikisht kunder tyre, ashtu kjofte!» (Tonin Çobani,
Koha Jonë, 12/2/2005).
A mendoni se për çdo problem që mund të lindin me pjestarët e Kishës katolike,
është e drejtë që të kthehemi e ti gjykojmë me akt-akuza që kanë të bëjnë me
kryqzatat, me Galileun apo me Savonarolën?

A.N. : Në qoftë se do të merrni me lexue librin me kujtime «Rrno vetëm për me
tregue» (vëll. I) të At Zef Pllumit, do të shihni se në bazë të akt-akuzave të
tilla Shteti terrorist para 60 vjetsh dënonte me vdekje anëtarët e klerit
katolik, sot që dënimi me vdekje âsht hjekë  ka endè prej atyne që mundohen me
diskreditue pjestarët e Kishës katolike me anë të argumenteve kaq shkencore dhe
kaq të forta. Por nuk âsht ky problemi i vërtetë ligjor.
Mâ sparit duhet me thanë se ai ribotim i Fishtës, për të cilin po diskutohet
sot, nuk âsht gja tjetër veçse nji ndërrmarrje editoriale e konceptueme në bazë
të logjikës së fitimit, e cila i bindet ligjeve të tregut. Ky i fundit kërkon
nji Fishtë sa mâ të kuptueshëm prej masës së gjanë gjysmë  analfabete që herë
mbas here detyrohet me e blé nji libër. Atëherë redaktorat e zellshëm i qesin
përpara asaj mase nji Fishtë të pregatitun për stomakun e tyne që bluen mâ së
shumti deri në 2000 fjalë shqip, që ska studjue kurrë gjuhën shqipe dhe që e
njeh historinë tonë prej gazetave. 
Âsht e vërtetë se At Viktor Volaj ( i cili citohet prej Profesor Çobanit)  në
komentin e tij të «Mrizit të Zânave» (koment i lëvduem prej A. Xhuvanit te
revista «Shkëndija») thotë se Fishta «i zhduki edhé disa forma nendjalektare
sidomos të Zadrimës» - por këtu kryefjala âsht Fishta dhe jo Volaj, mbasi
ndryshimet i ka bâ vetë Poeti ynë kombtar. Po aty At Viktor Volaj shkruen: Per
botimin e njij teksti definitiv ndoqa dy teksta të qortuem prej vetë auktorit,
njani i botimit të dytë e tjetri i të tretit.
Ma qartë se kaq nuk kishte mujtë me e shkrue kurrkush, e duhet me qenë të
pezmatuem në mend me marrë shkas prej këtyne pohimeve për me e ndrrue tekstin
fishtjan.
Sa për të drejtat e ribotimit të veprës letrare të Dh. Shuteriqit, për të cilat
Profesor Çobani preokupohet se kujt i takojnë: Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve apo
trashigimtarëve të tij  po i thona mos të bâjn marak, pse kujt dreqi po i shkon
ndër mend me ribotue tregimet me partizan e me ballista që pat qendisë dikur
Shuteriqi... Ase mâ mirë, ato tregime ti kishte ribotue vetë Profesor Çobani,
pse skishte pasë nevojë me redaktue kurrgja.
Përsa i përket mbasandej asaj «lutjes» me të cilën çilet artikulli i tij i datës
12 shkurt ku ndër të tjera përmend turrën e druve mbi të cilën Kisha katolike na
paska djegë Galileun, aty Profesor Çobani ka humbë rasën mâ të artë për me
heshtë. 
Nuk e di se deri kur duen me vazhdue këta gjind me shpalos marrinë e tyne të
paskaj me togfjalësha të marrun uha prej Historisë së PPSH apo prej dispensave
të marksizëm-leninizmit?
Lajmin që Galileun na e paskan pasë djegë e mora vesht sparit prej Profesor
Çobanit, jo vetëm unë, por edhe vetë Galileu atje ku gjindet.
Merret vesht në qoftë se jemi tue folë për të njejtin person, pra për atë
Galileo Galilein, që pat lind në Piza (Pisa) me 15 shkurt 1564  e tue qenë
ndjekës i teorisë kopernikane pat botue ndër të tjera dy kryevepra të
titullueme: «Dialogo sui due massimi sistemi del mondo» dhe «Sidereus Nuncius» -
dhe i randuem prej pleqnijet e gati i verbët pat vdekë në vilën e vet në Arcetri
në orën 4 të nadjes të datës 8 janar 1642!
Ne e dijmë prej historisë  asaj që shkruejn historianët e papezmatuem se
Galileun e thirrën me u paraqitë në Romë në vitin 1633, ku e detyruen me mohue
publikisht teorinë kopernikane dhe e dënuen me burgim. Mâ sparit e çuen në
«relegatione» në Trinità dei Monti në vilën e familjes Medici, afër Piazza di
Spagna, mandej e dërguene në rezidencën e mikut të tij Piccolomini, arqipeshkëv
i Sienës e së fundi në vilën e Arcetrit, afër Firences. Në qoftë se do ta kishte
pasë vizitue Profesor Çobani vilën ku ka kalue vitet e «burgimit» Galileu, do
tishte bindë se i djegun prej kësaj historie nuk del zbuluesi i njollave të
diellit por ndokush tjetër!
Aty-këtu doli edhe pak latinorum, por jam i sigurt se ashtu siç e ka marrë vesht
drejt historinë e Galileut, Profesor Çobani ka me marrë vesht edhe latinorumin
tem të vobekt.
Kah ana tjetër latinishtja âsht gjuha zyrtare e Kishës katolike ashtu siç âsht
mandarinishtja gjuha zyrtare e Kinës popullore - nuk besoj se as Kisha katolike
e as Kina kanë me ndërrue gjuhën e tyne vetëm për me i bâ qejfin ndokujt! Mos të
harrojmë se latinishtja ka qenë gjuha akademike e universiteteve europiane deri
në gjysmën e 1800-ës, kurse veprat që janë shkrue në atë gjuhë nuk lejojnë kënd
me e përbuzë kollaj edhe atëherë kur nuk e merr vesht bash mirë.
E sa për Françeskanët e Shqipnís, atyne ia din për ndér historia jonë tue fillue
te fra Pali prej Hasit (1599) e tue përfundue te At Zef Pllumi, mbasi kanë dijtë
me qenë Barí e se kanë braktís kurrë grigjën e tyne, tue punue gjithmonë me
dashuní dhe jo me mëni në të mirën e tanë kombit shqiptar.





Intervistoi: T. Nossi
Shkurt 2005
Botue te Gazeta 55, datë 20 shkurt 2005

----------


## Brari

DaDan..

Ke bere shume mire qe i ke sjelle te dy kumbonat  ne lidhje me ceshtjen..

Sic del qarte Cobani me shok kan dasht ta kooperativizojn Fishten ..por kadal beg se ka hendeg..

Kooperativa ishte ..punojn 1000 vet skllaverisht e han proletaro-gjizo-isht..e 1  prej tyre.. Ai Kryetari mbushte Xhipin (her sovietik e her kinez) me qengja e arka me rrush dardha Molle e Vez pa pare e shkonte ne shtepin e tij dy katshe..
Edhe kta  kataliket ateisto-puniste.. te llojit qobani kinse e kan xhan Fishten deshen ta mjelin si ata kryetaret  kooprativen..
Duhej Cobani me shok te pyeste ne autoritet franceskane kur e filluan kte pune..sepse ne librat e botuar para "clirimit".. thuhej qarte ne cdo liber te Fishtes...Shtypur ne Shtypshkronjen Franceskane.. Pra kta Toninet si shkodrej e Katalik duhej kaq me e dit se nuk jan nga Lapardha e Zall dardha..
Nejse..
A eshte fut Fishta ne Librat e letersise..shkollore?

Di gje ti  DuDush?

----------


## Diabolis

Letersia shqiptare e shekullit XX, ose Letersia 3, qe behet ne vitin e trete gjimnaz hapet me Fishten.

----------


## Diabolis

nga koha jone

E PUR SI MUOVE...

Nga Ron Berisha

Nepermjet shkrimit me titull "Padia dhe padija e Tonin Cobanit ne lidhje me Ate Gjergj Fishten dhe franceskanet shqiptare" te z. Marjan Paloka qe lexova dje ne internet (forumi shqiptar), mesova per polemiken e hapur ne lidhje me botimin e vepres se plote te Fishtes nga z. Cobani. Si student ne vend te huaj, deshira per te qene ne kontakt te vazhdueshem me gjuhen shqipe dhe ne dijeni per ato qe ndodhin ne vendlindje, me shtyn te lexoj shpesh artikuj e shkrime te tilla. E keshtu lexova edhe artikullin me titull "Faza ironike e franceskanizmit shqiptar", artikull i botuar ne janar te ketij viti ne gazeten "Koha Jone", shkrim qe mban firmen e z. Cobani.

Por ajo qe me terhoqi me teper vemendjen ishte replika qe i ben zoteria i lartpermendur z.Marjan Palokes, qe me nje mungese shembullore elegance, titullohet "Meshire o Zot per priftin e veteperdhunuar". Fatkeqesisht une nuk di se cfare ndalohet e cfare nuk ndalohet me ligj persa u perket botimeve, por cfare di shume mire eshte se kur merr pjese ne nje debat intelektual, duhet te dish t'u shmangesh "gafave" qe deshmojne nje injorance bertitese...Kur merr pjese ne nje polemike te karakterit intelektual, sic eshte dhe polemika per Gjergj Fishten, polemizuesi supozohet te qendroje te pakten ca centrimetra me lart nga personi me te cilin polemizon. Por ne shtypin shqiptar, per fat te keq, injoranca shpesh eshte arrogance dhe e shitur si "dije", madje dije me tituj shkencore (nuk di vend ne bote qe mund te kete aq shume dr., pr., dr-pr, akademike, -sa c'ka ne Shqiperi- e ky fakt me duket se ka dhe shpjegimin e vet thjeshtesisht te artikuluar...).

***

Shkrimin ne fjale, shkruesi T.Cobani e fillon me nje perle te tille ..." Galile Galileu qe u dogj ne turren e druve...,,. Dihet, madje dhe nga nxenesit e shkollave tetevjecare, se Galileu nuk ka qene djegur ne turren e druve, (sic duket artikullshkruesi ngaterron Xhiordano Brunon me Galile Galileon) dhe une mendoj se nuk eshte nevoja te jesh studiues apo filozof te kuptosh se perpjekjet e autorit te replikes per ta krahasuar veten me Galileun jane ca si teper te ekzagjeruara edhe pse ketij te fundit nuk ju mor jeta. Por ajo cka me shqeteson e me detyron te shkruaj nuk eshte perdorimi pa vend i emrit te matematikantit e astrologut te famshem fiorentin; eshte fryma me te cilen kjo replike eshte shkruar, fryme qe aq shume i ngjan frymes se akuzave te Komitetit Qendror te Partise se Punes kunder kishes.... Eshte e drejta e cdokujt te polemizoje me cdokend, duke perfshire ketu dhe Kishen Katolike shqiptare... Por polemika, sidomos polemikat intelektuale,- apo ato qe pretendojne te jene te tilla- kane rregullat e veta, kane ethosin e vet, kane miresjelljen e vet, edhe kur je njeqind per qind kunder.. Replika e T.Cobanit, pasi te mahnit me Galileon qe eshte djege ne turren e druve (me siguri ne drute qe errnim dikur me racionin special te druve) te kujton artikujt e "Zerit te Popullit" kur kjo gazete merrte persiper t'i jepte ca mesime intelektualiste-ateiste dhe revolucionare Kishes Katolike, tek ndersente gardistet e kuq per te rrenuar muret e kishave e te manastireve...Shkrimi i Tonin Cobanit te kujton nje reminishence te agresivitetit kunder katolicizmit shqiptar, jo se artikullshkruesi nuk asht dakord me nje franceskan (cka dhe asht dhe e drejta intelektuale e Cobanit), por se ai, me apo pa dashje, ne shkrimin e vet i ka leshuar urrejtjet e fshehura ndaj katolicizmit prej shakujve te fshehura te bodrumit te vet te dikurshem.. . Nje shkrues qe eshte "rritur mu aty ku degjoheshin njesoj larg kembanat e Kishes se Freterve dhe te Kishes se Madhe" nuk duhej ta merrte mundimin e panevojshem qe te kerkonte per shembuj inkuizicioni ne mesjete ne nje kohe qe mu aty "ku degjoheshin kembanat" kane jetuar shembujt e gjalle te Inkuizicionit te Kuq qe dogjen ne turren e druve librat dhe kulturen e katolicizmit e ate te franceskaneve .. Pa dyshim, me e tmerrshme se kjo ishte djegja e shpirtrave, te cileve ju vjen era tym edhe sot. 

***

Tragji-komike eshte edhe identifikimi i antishqiptarizmit e antikombetarizmit me urrejtjen kunder shtetit te sotem shqiptar, po ne kete shkrim: d.m.th. sipas z.Cobani, shqiptaret e vertete patriote jane ata qe i lepihen shtetit te sotem gangster, atij shteti qe qellimisht e ka lene Shkodren, Veriun dhe Shqiperine ne mjerimin me te madh. Eshte e drejta e Tonin Cobanit qe ta shpalle deklaraten e dashurise per shtetin e sotem shqiptar, por une mendoj se raca e vertete e intelektualeve eshte ne kundervenie te gjithmonshme me shtetin, madje dhe kur ky shtet eshte ai -jo vetem shtet i markes se sotme shqiptare- por dhe francez, anglez a gjerman...E te mendosh se flirti i intelektualit T.Cobani eshte me shtetin e sotem shqiptar! (ky lloj flirti, po te perdorim etiken e shkrimit te Cobanit, do duhej te ishte thirrur "flirt porno-politik" ...Se si mund qe nje intelektual - a nje qe pozon si i tille - te shkruaje, me nje dashamiresi servile te dale mode "shteti i vendit tim"?...Nuk me ngelet gje tjeter vec t'i themi Cobanit: Ja pafsh hajrin ketij fare shteti, ti qe pranon te jesh vullnetarisht dele e grigjes se Cobanit-shtet!

Polemika ne fjale duket se behet mbi te drejten e autorit. Ne bote nuk mund te botosh nje varg te vetem pa marre lejen e autorit a te atij qe ruan te drejten e autorit. Ne shtypin e sotem shqiptar kohet e fundit jane botuar shqetesimet e disa intelektualeve, perfshi dhe Kadarene, mbi respektimin e prones intelektauale. Bien kembanat e respektimit te se drejtes se perkthyesve. E aq me teper duhet te bien kembanat e te drejtes se autoreve. Dhe e drejta e autoresise se Fishtes duhet mbrojtur ligjerisht. Me duket se as ligjerisht, e as moralisht, por dhe as intelektualisht, nuk ka kuptim qe Fishta te botohet nga nje artikullshkrues qe ngaterron Galile Galileon me racionin e druve qe shperndante nje here e nje kohe komunalja e qyteteve tona, e aq me teper nga njerez qe kane ende ne kokat e tyre perftyrimet inkuzitare per katolicizmin shqiptar.

Respektimi i institucioneve fetare e jofetare, i klerikeve te te gjitha besimeve e institucionet e tyre perkatese- eshte me se i drejte. Cfare nuk eshte e drejte, mendoj une, eshte perdorimi i nje gjuhe agresive dhe policore ne nje polemike ndaj replikshkruesve (ne kete rast freterit) dukei paraqitur keta te fundit si anti-demokratike, si inkuizitore te periudhave "te erreta" mesjetare- e pastaj te shtiresh si botues, madje si studiues - edhe pse tejet medioker - i vepres se Fishtes e i franceskaneve te tjere...E si te mos kujtosh gjyqin famekeq te Pader Meshkalles (qe padri e ktheu ne gjyq "te famshem"), ku ketij njeriu te madh i kerkohej nga qenie inferiore ne menyren me absurde, te mbante pergjegjesi per djegien e Xhordano Brunos? (te pakten ky u dogj me te vertete). 

Nuk e mora vesh mire as punen e "kryqtareve te kryqezatave mesjetare" me te cilet prifti krahasohet. Nuk jam shume i sigurte, po une kam degjuar per "kryqtare" qe ne kohen e "kryqezatave mesjetare" mbrojten qyteterimin europian, qyteterim nga i cili Shqiperia, vendi yne (bashke me shtetin tone "te respektuar"), e ka perjashtuar veten, ne mos pergjithmone, per nje kohe shume, shume, te gjate. Me sa duket burimet e informacioneve i kemi pasur mjaft te ndryshme e per kete e konsideroj veten njeri me fat. E pastaj, perse permenden ne replike shkrimtare si Frasheri, Shuteriqi, Migjeni? Perse pikerisht keta? Ne shikim te pare te duket sikur zgjedhja e ketyre emrave aq te njohur eshte e rastesishme. Ne fakt ka dicka tjeter ketu, nje interpretim qe shpresoj te jete i gabuar: kam pershtypjen se z.Cobani po perpiqet ta paraqese edhe njehere franceskanizmin shqiptar si inkuizicion qe kundershton cdo gje qe eshte jo -katoliko-dogmatike. Kete radhe ama duket se kjo eshte bere me me saktesi: duket sikur kerkohet qe franceskanet te shikohen me percmim nga komuniteti bektashian (Frasheri), ai ortodoks (Shuteriqi), ai ateist (Migjeni) madje edhe ai i Jezuiteve (Mjeda). Ah, se harrova, edhe nga Xhordano Brunoja i mendimit te lire.

***

U uroj fat e mbaresi te gjithe studiuesve, linguisteve, hulumtuesve qe me mundin e djersen e tyre punojne per kulturen kombetare e u jam mirenjohes qe pasurojne jetet e njerezve te thjeshte si une. Le te mos harxhojme kohen e cmuar me shkrime sulmuese me nuance te kuqe, sidomos kunder njerezve qe jo vetem nuk u vjen perdore djegia e te pafajshmeve ne turren e druve, por perkundrazi, kane qene te shpallur "heretike" nga inkuizicioni i vertete ateist. Ose te pakten u uroj sukses ne botimin e plote te vepres se Shuteriqit (qe duket se Cobani dhe shoket e tij e kane autor per zemer) e ta lene te qete Fishten dhe franceskanizmin shqiptar - te pakten te mos perpiqen t'i persektutojne per se dyti - permes shkrimeve denigruese, apo qofte dhe permes shkrimeve, studimeve dhe botimeve dashamirese qe jane aq te pavlera e aq mediokre edhe ne dashamiresine e tyre, sa do ta benin Fishten te ndihej si i zhvarrosur per here te dyte.

----------


## Brari

DD .. pergezime..   per  postimet e zgedhura e me kulture qe i ben ne Forum..

Me pelqeu  shkrimi i  Ron Berishes..

Bukur e sakte..

----------


## Brari

gaz Panorama

--


lahuta e malcis 

pervjetori 

Poema e njohur e eruditit shqiptar këtë vit njëqind vjet 

Si e shkroi Gjergj Fishta veprën Lahuta e Malcis




Prof.dr. TOMOR OSMANI 
Një epope e madhe në fushën e kulturës kombëtare e ka zanafillën 100 vjet më parë, kur poeti Gjergj Fishta botoi Te Ura e Rrzhanicës, që do të jetë pjesë integrale e poemës së madhe Lahuta e Malcis.Atë Gjergj Fishta, jo se nuk kishte botuar edhe nuk ishte i njohur deri në atë kohë, por zëri i tij i fuqishëm bëri jehonë të veçantë pikërisht në atë vit. Ai ishte në moshën 34-vjeçare kur kristalizoi vargjet e para të Lahutës së Malcis, të cilat u mirëpritën nga dashamirësit dhe ithtarët e tij.
Si i lindi ideja për të shkruar këto këngë, që do ta frymëzonin më pas poetin për të shkruar një poemë të tërë. Bukur e ka përshkruar një fakt të tillë shoku i ngushtë, por edhe moshatari i tij, Pashk Bardhi. Ai, duke parë talentin e tij të rrallë dhe forcën shpërthyese si krijues, shihte te poeti i ardhshëm mundësinë për të shkruar një poemë epike, të përmasave të mëdha dhe me karakter kombëtar. 
Pse? Gjergj Fishta ishte jo vetëm një talent i rrallë, me aftësi të veçanta përgjithësuese edhe në art, por, njëkohësisht, kishte një kulturë të gjerë, erudit dhe dëshmitar okular i shumë ngjarjeve të historisë së popullit tonë. Edhe përmes këngëve lahutore, poeti kishte ndjerë për së afërmi botën e brendshme të shqiptarit dhe veçanërisht të malësorëve tanë, psikologjinë e tyre, traditat, zakonet, virtytet e mbi të gjitha gjuhën e pastër shqipe që e mbartin trashëgim brez pas brezi. 
Fishta ishte admirues i letërsisë greke e romake, veçanërisht i Homerit dhe i Virgjilit. Pashk Bardhi, duke shpjeguar se si u krijua fillimisht Lahuta e Malcis, tregon edhe interesin që pati Fishta për disa nga poetët boshnjakë dhe kroatë, që i njihte nga shkolla ku kishte mësuar, si dhe të ndonjë poeti malazez. Por vepra e Fishtës, në krahasim me veprat e tyre ishte e përmasave shumë më të mëdha. 
***
Në vitin 1902 Gjergj Fishta u dërgua në Rapshe të Hotit për të zëvendësuar për pak kohë famullitarin e atij fshati, Leonard Gojardin. Aty njihet me jetën e malësorëve tanë, i ndjek dhe i dëgjon, mëson prej tyre. Dhe shumë nga cilësitë e karakterit të malësorëve tanë do ti skalitë në vargjet e Lahutës.
Këtu u njoh me Marash Ucin, një burrë i vjetër e malcuer ne moçme që do ta frymëzonte për të shkruar edhe një këngë për të që do të mbetej gjallë deri në ditët tona. Fishta e dëgjonte me vëmendje Marash Ucin, që përfaqësonte shqiptarin, malësorin tonë me virtytet më të mira të tij. Ai i tregonte autorit të Lahutës së ardhshme episode historike për luftërat e popullit tonë gjatë shekujve kundër pushtuesit të huaj, bëmat e malësorëve tanë kundër malazezëve te Ura e Rzhanicës, ku kishte marrë pjesë edhe Marash Uci. 
Kështu Fishta u frymëzua nga këto ngjarje dhe në vitin 1904 kishte gati këngët e para të Lahutës, të cilat Pashk Bardhit i kishin lënë mbresa të veçanta. Për këtë ai i kërkoi leje Fishtës që ti botonte. Por autori i Lahutës nuk donte të ngutej dhe i dha këtë përgjigje Pashk Bardhit: Le të rrijnë njëherë. Të shohim ma vonë. Kjo përgjigje nuk e kënaqi Bardhin. Ai insistoi, nisur gjithnjë nga entuziazmi që pati, derisa së fundi u mor me botimin e tyre. Një vepër për tu botuar ka vështirësitë e veta, në radhë të parë nga ana financiare e botimit. Me ndihmën e publicistit të shquar, Faik Konica, i cili kishte korrespondencë me Pashk Bardhin, e vlerësonte punën që po bënin anëtarët e shoqërisë Bashkimi në Shkodër. Për Konicën kjo shoqëri, ku bënin pjesë Bardhi, Fishta etj., kishte një mjedis të saj atdhetar të nxehtë, të cilët përpiqen të përhapin mësimin e gjuhës shqipembasi ishin njohës të saj. 
U bë e mundur, me një fond prej 200 frangash, dhënë si ndihmë nga Ministria e Jashtme austro-hungareze për botimin e disa poezive të Filip Shirokës, ti kalojë shtypjes së këngëve të Fishtës, pasi Shiroka nuk i kishte gati poezitë për botim. Dhe kështu nisi puna për botimin e veprës së parë të Fishtës. Përveç anës financiare lindi edhe një problem i dytë. Pashk Bardhi, që interesohej për botimin e veprës së Fishtës dhe në atë kohë ishte mësues i gjuhës shqipe në Zarë tek arbëreshët e Borgo Erizës, e dërgoi për botim në shtypshkronjën Vitaliani të Zarës. Ishte një normë shtetërore që në botimet të shënohej shtypshkronja dhe vendi i botimit, pasi qeveria nuk lejonte botimin e librave shqip. Edhe për këtë u gjet një zgjidhje e çastit. Ky botim qarkulloi me këtë titull: Lahuta e Malcis, Kangë popullore, Te Ura e Rrzhanicës 
Në këtë vepër Fishta e përjetësoi Marash Ucin, duke i kushtuar një këngë. Për poetin ky malësuer ishte:
Burrë i fortë e trim si zana,
Armët i kjenë ktij baba e nana:
Babë taganin e nanë breshana,
Vlla e motër dy pistole-
Dy gjarpnusha prej Stambolle.
E pyetën me sherrí Marash Ucin, plakun e Trobainit, shkruan Pal Duka-Gjini, mbasi ia lexuen kangët e para të Lahutës që flitshin për të dhe shokët e tij luftëtarë te Ura e Rrzhanicës: Si të duket Marash, a janë të vërteta çka shkruan Fishta për ju? E ai me urtinë e maleve që, kur duen të thonë sentenca lapidare, shtojnë: Po na jena të pashkollë, more zotni, e sdimë ma gjatë, përgjegji lakonisht. Të gjitha janë të vërteta, edhe pse pak të zbukurueme. 
Sipas P.Bardhit lavdia dhe nderi i përket Fishtës për këto këngë (Te Ura e Rrzhanicës, T.O.), por nji grimë për nder do tia dijmë edhe Marash Ucit, pse mos të ishte përpjekë me të, ndoshta atë Gjergj Fishtës nuk i ishte mbushë mendja me shkrue Lahutën e Malcis. Duhet pranuar edhe nxitja e Pashk Bardhit si një fakt real.
Me të vërtetë Fishta botoi edhe vepra të tjera deri në vitin 1937, kur pa dritën botimi i plotë i Lahutës së Malcis, por kjo do të zërë kryet e vendit në krijimtarinë e Gjergj Fishtës. 
Jehona e botimit të vitit 1905 qe e menjëhershme si brenda, ashtu edhe jashtë Shqipërisë. Në Vjenë studentët shqiptarë atje, të entuziazmuar nga kjo vepër, të cilën Pashk Bardhi e kishte shpërndarë gjithandej, shfaqën mendimin se do të ishte mirë që ta propozonin Fishtën për çmimin Nobel. Konsiderata të veçanta pati edhe shtypi shqiptar në mërgim. Shahin Kolonja në një shkrim të botuar, kur qarkulloi Te Ura e Rrzhanicës e quajti histori vjersharake dhe më të shumtat e vjershave homerike. I lumtë dora atij zoti që shkroi vjersha kaq të bukura. Kritikon gjuhën e përdorur, se është shkruar në gegërisht dhe me alfabetin e shoqërisë Bashkimi. Artikullshkruesi përpiqet ta kthejë në toskërisht, version që e boton në disa numra.
Pashk Bardhi për vlerat dhe kënaqësinë që ndien lexuesi për veprën e Fishtës, jep edhe një fakt tjetër. Kur po kthehej nga Vjena Preng Doçi, më 1907, në takimin me Fishtën i shpreh entuziazmin e veçantë të studentëve të Vjenës për veprën Te Ura. E kur Fishta e pyet Preng Doçin për jehonën e veprës Anzat e Parnasit, ai i përgjigjet: Aq jua ka marrë mendt Lahuta e Malcis që sju bjen mend për Anzat e Parnasit. More Gjergj, vjersha si Anzat e Parnasit ata kanë lexue mjaft në gjuhë të tjera, por Lahuta e Malcis asht nji gja kombëtare, krejt e jona. Pra P. Gjergj vijo me punue në Lahutë të Malcis pse ke me i lanë namë vedit e nji kryevepër literatyrës sonë kombëtare.

***
Te Ura e Rrzhanicës ka pesë këngë, me 1110 vargje, të ndara në këtë mënyrë: 1. Marash Uci, 169 vargje 2. Besa e lidhme 282 vargje 3. Kushtrimi Ora e Shqypnis 88 vargje 4. Lufta 380 vargje 5. Kasneci 191 vargje. 
Po krahas botimeve të tjera Fishta i ribotoi këto këngë edhe në vitin 1912 me titull Lahuta e Malcis, Kangë popullore, Marash Uci, shtypshkronja Nikaj, Shkodër, 48 faqe, pesë këngë. Eshtë i njëjtë me botimin e vitit 1905. Edhe një vit më vonë përsëritet ribotimi. Më 1932 shtypshkronja françeskane, Shkodër e riboton me titull Lahuta e Malcis, Marash Uci, (Te Ura e Rrzhanicës), botim i dytë, 55 faqe. Përfshin katër këngë: Marash Uci, 2. Besa e Lidhun 3. Lufta 4. Kasneci. Këto këngë do të përfshihen te botimi i plotë i Lahutës së Malcis, më 1937. Fishta, përveç ndonjë prekjeje të lehtë ndryshoi edhe titullin e dy këngëve. Kështu titulli i këngës Besa e lidhme në botimin e vitit 1937 u titullua Te Kisha e Shnjonit, kurse Lufta u zëvendësua me titullin Te Ura e Rrzhanicës.

***
Lahuta e Malcis për shumë dekada gjatë regjimit monist mbeti Nji mollë e ndalueme. Adhuruesit e Fishtës e ruajtën në skutat më të sigurta të shtëpive të tyre ose të fqinjëve. Ashtu fshehurazi Lahuta lexohej dhe mësohej përmendësh.
Pas botimit të parë të Lahutës në vitin 1937, ajo njohu disa botime, fillimisht jashtë Shqipërisë. Në vitin 1958 Danjel Gjeçaj botoi në Romë Lahutën e Malcis, ndërsa në vitin 1992 qarkulloi monografinë Gjergj Fishta, jeta dhe veprat. Më 1989 po në Romë Qendra e Katolikëve shqiptarë jashtë atdheut realizoi botimin e tretë të Lahutës, që shoqërohet edhe me një fjalë hyrëse të shkurtër për këtë botim. Dy vjet më vonë, më 1991 po në Romë do të kemi edhe një botim tjetër të kësaj vepre po nga kjo qendër. Në vitin 1996 dhe 1997 kemi edhe dy botime të tjera të Lahutës në Prishtinë.. Ndërsa dy vjet më vonë, më 1999 Shtëpia Botuese Buzuku-Dija qarkulloi një botim të ri luksi të Lahutës prej 702 faqesh.
Me rastin e 60-vjetorit të botimit të parë të plotë të Lahutës së Malcis, më 1997 Provinca françeskane shqiptare botoi në Tiranë Lahutën e Malcis, të cilën e shoqëron në fund të veprës me faksimile të ballinave të këngëve të para, duke filluar që nga viti 1905.
Shtëpia botuese Toena në Tiranë në vitit 2000 bëri ribotimin e Lahutës me një parathënie të prof. dr. Jorgo Bulos, në të cilën theksohet se në tekstin e këtij botimi nuk është prekur në asnjë rast gjuha, as drejtshkrimi, por vetëm është pastruar nga lajthitjet e shtypit të botimit të parë, të cilat në pjesën dërrmuese janë qortuar në fund të tekstit prej botuesit ose prej vetë autorit.
Në vitin 2001 botuesit Frano Kulli dhe Vinçensi Galleti morën përsipër përmbledhjen dhe botimin e plotë në 10 vëllime të veprës së Fishtës njërit prej njerëzve më të spikatur e padyshim më të shquar të kulturës shqiptare. Deri tani janë botuar 6 vëllime (1-4 dhe 9-10). Në vëllimin IV, që qarkulloi në vitin 2002 janë përfshirë Lahuta dhe poema e pambaruar Mojs Golemi. Ky vëllim është përgatitur nga prof. as. dr. Tefë Topalli, i cili në pasthënie sqaron kriteret gjuhësore që janë zbatuar për botimin e Lahutës
Shtëpia botuese Eugen në Tiranë në vitin 2003 realizoi një botim tjetër të Lahutës prej 526 faqesh, të shoqëruar me një parathënie.
Fishta përdori një gjuhë të thjeshtë, gjuhën e pastër të popullit tonë, sa burrërore, të ëmbël dhe të rrjedhshme, aq edhe të ashpër dhe të egër, kur e lypte nevoja. Në këtë vepër pasqyrohet shpirti i shqiptarit, bota e tij, ndjenjat, dëshirat dhe dashuria për heronjtë e popullit tonë që dhanë jetën për këtë komb.
Lahuta e Malcis është një vepër e madhe. Siç vë në dukje prof. Eqrem Çabej, ajo ka marrë karakterin e një eposi kombëtarduke qenë njëkohësisht në një farë kuptimi edhe një epos ballkanik. Vepra është shkruar me ndjenjë e pasion, një vepër që jetoi edhe pse për një gjysmë shekulli e mbyllën dhe me topuz i ranë, por nuk e rrëzuan për dhe, ajo mbeti gjallë, doli më e fortë seç ishte, vazhdon edhe sot ti elektrizojë lexuesit e shumtë.



Jeta
Kush është Gjergj Fishta

Gjergj Fishta lindi në fshatin e vogël Fishtë të Zadrimës më 23 tetor 1871. Jetën e filloi si bari, por shumë shpejt, në moshën 6-vjeçare zgjuarsia e tij i bie në sy famulltarit të fshatit, i cili e dërgon Fishtën në Seminarin Françeskan të Shkodrës. Më 1880, kur hapet seminari në Troshan, ai vazhdon studimet në këtë shkollë. Më 1886 dërgohet për studime në Bosnjë. Vitin e parë e kaloi në Guçjagorë afër Travanikut. Më 1908 ai mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit si përfaqësues i shoqërisë Bashkimi. U zgjodh kryetar i Kongresit dhe drejtoi punën e Komisionit të Alfabetit. Nën pushtimin austriak boton gazetën Posta e Shypnisë (1916-1917), më 1916 themelon, bashkë me Luigj Gurakuqin, Komisinë letrare që kishte për qëllim krijimin e gjuhës letrare kombëtare. Në dhjetor 1920 zgjidhet deputet i Shkodrës. Si nënkryetar i Parlamentit kreu veprimtari të dendura politike. Merr pjesë në Revolucionin e Qershorit 1924. Përndiqet pas rikthimit të Zogut në Shqipëri. Vitet 1925 e 1926 i kalon në Itali. Ndërkohë, krijon, boton e riboton pareshtur. Të kësaj kohe janë edhe pjesa më e madhe e dramave, dramave lirike, tragjedive etj. Pas kthimit në Shqipëri nis etapa e fundit e krijimtarisë së Fishtës. Kësaj etape i vë vulën përfundimi e botimi i plotë i Lahutës së Malësisë, (1937). Për veprimtarinë poetike, arsimore, atdhetare e fetare Gjergj Fishta mori nderime të ndryshme. Më 1931 Greqia i jep dekoratën Foenix. Më 1939 Italia e bën anëtar të Akademisë së saj. Vdiq në Shkodër më 30 dhjetor 1940.



Diçka rreth veprave
24 pseudonimet që përdori Gjergj Fishta

Poezinë e parë Fishta e botoi në Albania, më 1899, me pseudonimin e popullit. Gjatë veprimtarisë së dendur botuese, e cila u publikua edhe në 15 gazeta e revista të kohës brenda edhe jashtë vendit. Veprimtaria e tij përfshin 40 vite të jetës, ai përdori 24 pseudonime. Si krijues Fishta, në radhë të parë ishte poet. Përkushtimin më të madh e pati ndaj epikës. Lahutës së Malësisë, veprës së jetës, ai i kushtoi 40 vjet punë. Ndërsa vepra tjetër epike Moisi Golemi dhe Deli Cena u botua jo plotësisht në shtypin periodik. Tonet e madhërishme heroike, burimësia e papërsëritshme e përfytyrimeve, shqiptarësia në dhënien e mjediseve, heronjve, rrethanave kanë bërë që Fishta, si epik të quhej Homer i Shqipërisë. Ndërthurjet e ndryshme të mitologjisë me realitetin, ashpërsia e stilit , mendimi i fuqishëm filozofik, dramaciteti i veprës kanë bërë që Fishta të krahasohet me Gëten e Danten. I formuar në periudhën e Rilindjes sonë kombëtare, poeti ynë Gjergj Fishta është një nga vazhduesit më autentikë dhe të drejtpërdrejtë të saj, shprehës i idealeve atdhetare dhe demokratike në kushtet e reja që u krijuan në shekullin e njëzetë. Mënyrat e pasqyrimit të jetës, në krijimtarinë e tij janë vazhdim i natyrshëm i teknikës letrare të Rilindjes, ku mbizotëron romantizmi, realizmi dhe klasicizmi. Deri më 1899 Fishta shkruan me alfabetin shqip të françeskanëve. Në janar të atij viti ai bëhet bashkëthemelues dhe pjesëtar aktiv i shoqërisë Bashkimi, të cilën e drejtoi poeti atdhetar Preng Doçi. Me alfabetin e kësaj shoqërie u botuan edhe krijimet e Fishtës të kësaj periudhe. Më 1902 emërohet drejtor i shkollës françeskane në Shkodër, e drejtuar nga klerikë të huaj. Menjëherë ai fut në këtë shkollë gjuhën shqipe si gjuhë mësimi. Arrin të botojë këngët e para të Lahutës së Malësisë, kryevepër e poezisë epike shqiptare, më 1904. Më 1907 boton përmbledhjen satirike Anzat e Parnasit, më 1913 Mrizi i Zanave.

----------

